# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  ~Spermiogrami~

## gejsha

VOLUMEN-------4.0---------REF. INTERVAL-od 2
PH---------------7.9---------ref.-----------7.2-8.0
KONCENT.------12----------ref. -----------od 20
BROJ-------------48----------ref.-----------od 40
LIKVEFAKCIJA --1------------ref- 1-normalno,2 nenormalno
VITALNOST -----52-----------ref------------od 75
MOTILITET-------45-----------ref-----------od 50 (a i b)
a)brzo prog.-----28 %
b) sporo prog.---15 %
c) stacionarni----2 %
d) nepokretni---55 %
leukociti ---0-1---------ref.-----do 1
morfologija---------ref----------do 30
a) normal. oblici 28%
b) patol. oblik glave 62%
c) patol. oblik sred. tij. 8 %
d) patol. oblik repa 2 %
CINK 1.2----ref----1,2-3,5
KISELA FOSFA.---1261---ref---250-1300
FRUKTOZA ----- 22,1--ref.---8,3-27,8
CITRATI 13,2

DODATNE PRIMJEDBE : Dosta mladih

Da napomenem da je prije 3 mj. bio OK!!  nisam odnjela nalaze dok. pa ni neznam bas ocitati (mislim vidim da nevalja) ali neznam sta je to npr. oligospemia ili vec nesto trece ...

----------


## silkica

Oligo-smanjen broj spermatozoida
asteno-umanjena pokretljivost
tera-nepravilnosti u morfologiji
moj muž je imao astenoteratozoospermia,što znači da su mu spermići smanjene pokretljivosti i ima nepravilnosti u morfologiji spermia.Ali sad je(hvala bogu) blaga astenozospermia,tj.samo su manje pokretljivi.
azoospermija-nema spermija u ejakulatu.nadam se da sam ti pomogla

----------


## gejsha

ak sam skontala dobro onda je oligo  :?  (tipicus blondus   :Grin:   )

----------


## silkica

Koja je u stvari dijagnoza tvog muža.

----------


## silkica

Ako je oligozospermia onda to znači da ima maji broj spermića nego što je uobičajeno.

----------


## Sandrij2

Ako sam sve dobro vidjela i skužila, dijagnoza bi bila oligoasthenoteratozoospermia.
1. Oligo jer ih je manje od 20 milijuna, 
2. astheno jer su pokretni a) i b) skupa manje od 50% i 
3. blaga teratozoo jer je normalnih oblika manje od 30% (ali tu ste blizu s 28%) 
Za ovo pod 1. i 2. sam sigurna jer MM ima oligoasthenozoo..., čak su iznosi tu negdje (kod nas je 11milijuna, kod vas 12, a ukupno pokretnih pod a) i b) je kod nas 30%, kod vas 43%).
Za teratozoospermiu nisam baš sigurna da li je postotak od 30% dovoljan, a to sam vidjela kod tebe: napisala si 



> morfologija---------ref----------do 30

----------


## Sandrij2

Ma sad tek vidim, nešto ne štima s ovim: 



> morfologija---------ref----------do 30


Ne može biti *do* 30... 
Ne znam, to mi nije jasno.
Možda netko zna više o morfologiji i teratozoo...

----------


## pujica

terato je kad je morfologija u postotku ispod 30

oligoasthenoterato = broj manji od 20mil, postotak pokretnih manji od 50, postotak morfoloških manji od 30

mi imamo oligoterato   :Sad:

----------


## pujica

evo jedan dobar link http://www.mef.hr/katedre/ginekol/Gi...vnimat/MAR.htm

----------


## Sandrij2

Evo upisat ću i ja rezultate "naših" spermiograma. Kopirala sam s potpomognute:
Dakle, pisati ću vrijednosti prvog (iz 4.mjeseca) i iz 12.mjeseca: 
broj sperm.------------------------- 6 milijuna-----------------11 milijuna 
progresivno pokretni(A)----------- 4%-------------------------20% 
pokretni u smjeru (B)-------------- 3%-------------------------10% 
pokretni u mjestu (C)--------------93%-------------------------70% 
nepokretni (D)---------------------nema------------------------nema 
Dijagnoza: oligoasthenozoospermia

----------


## gejsha

Za utjesit se bar su vam svi pokretni koliko toliko kod nas 55 % stoji na mjestu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## niccoleta

gdje se to radi, ti spremiografi, jel ima u Osijeku, Zagrebu....  :?  Ja sam iz Vk, a ginek. mi je rekla idući put ako ne upali beba, da će poslat MM na to...

----------


## Rene2

Ima u Osijeku, a vjerojatno ti to mogu napraviti i u Vinkovcima. Pouzdano znam da rade u Našicama, pa onda što ne bi radili u VK. Odnese uzorak u medicinski laboratorij, može i od kuće u sterilnoj čašici, ali onda cijelo vrijeme mora držati na toplom - najbolje unutarnji džep jakne, a ako mu nije neugodno, može uzorak dati na licu mjesta.

----------


## niccoleta

a super onda, neka ga šalje čim prije. a vjerojatno onda rade i kod nas. ma neka to obavi kod kuće, mislim da mu je bolje.... ma neka se snađe

----------


## niccoleta

mrzim kad mi netko odgovori, a ja zaboravim napisati HVALA!
tako da hvala

----------


## gejsha

U Osijeku se to radi na ginekologiji u podrumu i nemozes od doma donijeti uzorak nego se moras "istresti" tamo   :Rolling Eyes:  
Samo uputnicu od svog dok. uzme i najbolje da pitas u centralnom lab. u vinkovcima di tocno je u centralnom rade obradu a dali moze od doma to neznam.. ali vec ti je rene sve objasnila   :Love:

----------


## Rene2

Moj doc je rekao MM da može sve napraviti u NA, ali zbog baba tračara (selo moje malo) je bolje da ide u OS, pa nije 50km nakraj svijeta.

----------


## gejsha

To kao kad je MM otisao po uputnicu a ima staruuu doktoricu neku i kaze on njoj sta treba a ona ga ne kuzi 3 put ga pitala sta je to i za sta to sluzi onda je na kraju zvala bolnicu da vidi sta ce napisati na uputnicu (inace MM je iz belišća i onda nije proslo 4 dana neka baba pita moju svekrvu cuj sram me pitati ali sta je s njegovim jajcekima (eto ti sela)   :Laughing:

----------


## niccoleta

a onda nek se istresa tamo,   :Grin:   i bolje možda da to napravi u Os, sigurnije mi je nego u Vk.... a nek se istresa di treba, ako meni svi mogu u micu viriti svaki put uz ginekol. ili neka dr.koja stažira ili neka sestra na praksi.... ma nema beda.
znači selo veselo, eto ti od odnosa dr-bolesnik. mislim gdje je tu povjerenje.  :? 

ko zna, možda nam je i klamidija koju smo imali povezana s time....  :?

----------


## medo&amp;cvrčak

Žene imam pitanje. Naime MM je radio spermiogram jednom i to pred mjesec dana. Dijagnoza je Hypospermia, što znači smanjen volumen ejakulata, 0,7. Radio ga je treci dan , ali ja mislim da tu nešto ne valja, iako je doktor rekao da je spermiogram u redu, a to sto pise hypospermia moze biti zbog stresa. A ja rodila u prvom braku, a sad s njim nis se ne dogada 1.5 godinu. I sad sam na klomifenu prvi put. I cekam ovulaciju koju nikako da skuzim. Uh uh uh 
Ništa mi više nije jasno.

----------


## Betty

Za pocetak – uopsteno izlaganje o spermogramu, referentnim vrednostima i neplodnosti:  

Spermogram ili analiza semene tecnosti muskarca predstavlja rutinsku pretragu u ispitivanju plodnosti muskog partnera u braku bez dece. Svetska zdravstvena organizacija (WHO) postavila je granicu "urednog" spermograma na 20 miliona spermatozoida/ml, od kojih se najmanje 50% krece, dok karakteristike spermograma koje odredjuju je li muskarac plodan ili neplodan nisu jasno definisane. Najnovija studija na ovu temu pokazuje da nijedan muskarac s koncentracijom spermatozoida manjom od 13,5 miliona/ml, kao i pokretljivoscu spermatozoida manjom od 32%, te s manje od 9% spermatozoida normalnog izgleda nije imao decu (prirodnim zacecem). Takodje su svi muskarci s koncentracijom spermatozoida vecom od 48 miliona/ml, pokretljivoscu vecom od 63%, kao i s vise od 12% spermatozoida normalnog izgleda imali decu. Vrednosti koje se nalaze unutar ovih granica ("siva zona") oznacavaju "neodredjenu" plodnost: u ovoj kategoriji su se nalazili kako neplodni, tako i plodni muskarci. Granicne vrednosti koncentracije, pokretljivosti i morfoloskih karakteristika spermatozoida mogu biti korisne u klasifikaciji plodnosti: ocuvana plodnost ("fertile"), smanjena plodnost ("subfertile") ili neodredjena plodnost ("indeterminate fertility"). Najveci znacaj u dijagnostici plodnosti poseduje procenat spermatozoida s normalnim morfoloskim karakteristikama. Iako je svaka od analiza semene tecnosti od pomoci u razlikovanju izmedju plodnog i neplodnog muskarca, samo jedan nalaz ne predstavlja sigurnu dijagnozu. Spermogram, narocito samo jedna proba, nije analiza na osnovu koje bi se smela postaviti dijagnoza neplodnosti.

Pre svega rastumacimo sta koja dijagnoza znaci:

OLIGOSPERMIJA je smanjen broj spermatozoida u mililitru sperme - donja granica je dvadeset miliona. Dakle sve ispod tog broja je oligospermija.

ASTENOZOSPERMIJA je smanjen broj progresivno pokretljivih spermatozoida. Da bi spermatozoidi mogli da oplode moraju da budu progresivno pokretljivi prema napred. Broj progresivno pokretnih spermatozoida mora biti minimalno 40% od ukupnog broja spermatozoida. Dakle sve ispod te vrednosti je astenozospermija.

OLIGOASTENOZOSPERMIJA je kombinacija sni

----------


## gejsha

Meni je prijatelj koristio i jos par poznanika( preljepit cu s potpomognute jer tamo sam stavljala recept) i to im je pomoglo u 3-4 mj. popraviti nama je ovo prvi sperm. koji je los pa osobno nemamo iskustva s time , mi smo ovo si pravili onako preventive radi dosta dugo MM je bio kod dok. i rekao mu je da mu je spermo. los jer je prije 2-3 mj. imao nekakvu upalu iliti infekciju (to smo vidjeli jer je bilo krvi u spermi) 

evo recepta tog..
Uzeti po 100 grama oraha, badema, kikirikija (neslanog), ljesnaka, kokosa, sezama, oljustenih sjemenki bundeve, oljustenih sjemenki suncokreta (neslanih), suhog grozdja, suhih smokava, suhih sljiva i suhih kajsija, sve nasjeckati vrlo sitno i dobro pomjesati sa 1 teglom odn. 1 kg prirodnog meda.
Uzimati ujutru i uvece po jednu supenu kasiku.

----------


## gejsha

a evo sto recimo tvin lab nudi za sperm. (volim njihove proizvode jer su bez konzervanasa i ostalih sintetickih sr.. )

twin-lab

----------


## tota

Da li se utvrđena smanjena pokretljivost spermija (asthenozoospermia) može liječiti i kako? Da li ima ko iskustva sa poboljšanjem spermograma odnosno pokretljivosti.

----------


## Pepina

MM je koristio(i nastavit će)Bioastin,L-karnitin i čaj od piskavice.I,uz moju vrkutu i marulju,nakon godinu i nekoliko mjeseci,a nakon mjesec i pol pijenja ovog,ostala sam T.Bila je biokemijska T,ali,ipak,uspjeli smo bar ovaj dio.On je dobio dijegnozu da je ok,ali mu je prethodni spermiogram bio okarakteriziran kao graničan.Od ovog što je pio mu se malo popravio... :D

----------


## Zrina

Pitala sam već na novom odbrojavanju, ali euforija pojave nove trudnice je ipak moje pitanjce bacila u drugi plan   :Grin:   pa reko da pokušam ovdje: zanima me da li je potrebno nazvati prije i naručiti se za spermiogram u Petrovoj?

----------


## silkica

Mi se nikad nismo naručivali,nema potrebe.Samo da dođete između 8 i 10.Nije neka gužva,uglavnom smo odmah dolazili na red.

----------


## Zrina

Mislim da će MM ipak sam ići. Jedino ako ja baš MORAM tamo biti?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pujica

ne moras. a moze to obavit i doma pa tamo samo odnijet posudicu (kupis u apoteci za 2kn) samo mora drzat na toplom i doc u roku od 30 min

----------


## gejsha

evo ja poklanjam L-Arginin & L-O (nesto zaboravih kak se zove)od twinlaba te L-Karnitin 

ja kupila muz pio 2-3 dana i sad nam netreba   :Grin:   pa da se ne baci ako netkome treba saljem

----------


## pujica

jel mogu ja?

----------


## kaya

Mom mužiću je pokazalo na spermiogramu smanjenu pokretljivost plivača   :Smile:  Liječnik mu je predložio da krene s uzimanjem 1 tablete dnevno E vitamina (400 mg).
Srećom ostala sam trudna i prije konzumacije tih tableta, pa ne znam koliko su one učinkovite.
Samo da napomenem da je liječnik rekao da se tek nakon 3 mjeseca konzumacije vitamina E mogu očekivati rezultati!
Sretno svima!

----------


## pujica

stalno zaboravljam - obzirom da je MM reagirao s alergijom - poklanjam bioastin u kojem fali samo 3-4 tabletice prvom tko se javi 

navali narode   :Grin:

----------


## Isabel

Ja, ja! Imaš PP!

----------


## gejsha

Ja sam se upravo vratila iz twinlaba donijela L & L & L    :Grin:   I 1dc   :Grin:

----------


## pujica

e tebi posebno želim sreću   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

*gejsha* TM je radio spermiogram u OS? Daj malo detalja, jel se treba naručiti? Kad treba doći? Gdje? Koliko apstinencije prije toga?

----------


## ekica

> *gejsha* TM je radio spermiogram u OS? Daj malo detalja, jel se treba naručiti? Kad treba doći? Gdje? *Koliko apstinencije prije toga*?


ja se pridružujem s molbicom za cure čiji su muževi obavili spermiogram - koliko dana apstinecije prije?? Mislim, jesam ja guglala, ali 2-7 dana je širok pojam pa bi voljela vaša iskustva!

----------


## pujica

nama je doc rekao 3-5 (ali i da to ne mijenja puno na nalazu na kraju)

----------


## gejsha

Uputnicu uzeti kod svog ljecnika ..
Sperm. rade : Ponedeljak do 10 h, utorak do 10 h, srijeda do 10 h.
Apstit. 4 dana minimalno (ako nije 4 dana nece htjeti uzeti uzorak isprobano     :Embarassed:  )
Na ginekologiji u podrumu se daje uzorak nece ga primiti od doma (ako mozes idi s muzom pa ga zabavi jer su wc-i ocajni i tesko se skoncentrirati u njima  :Rolling Eyes:   )   nema cekanja i narucivanja nalaz bude gotov u roku 2 dana i podize se u centralnom labaratoriju do 3h (kao kad ides na nukleranu i interni tu udjes i u podrum desno skroz dok ne uletis u puuuno ljudi  8)   )

----------


## pujica

> ako nije 4 dana nece htjeti uzeti uzorak isprobano


u Zg uzimaju i nakon 2 dana apstinencije  :?

----------


## pujica

znam ziher da uzimaju nakon 2, isprobano, upitnik je bio samo zato kaj ne kuzim zakaj u os min. 4

----------


## gejsha

Mi nismo u zg   :Rolling Eyes:    MM je isao 3. dan i pitali ga dali je imao 4 dana aps. on rekao 3 i zenska mu rekla da dodje sutra dan.. mozda to ovisi i o njihovim aparatima ko zna .. a mozda nemaju tak puno posla ko u zg pa mogu izmisljati i izvoljevati ... Ja neznam osjecka bolnica je i "novinama" super bolnica ali ja to super nisam osjetila izuzev ako ne idem preko veze svi su onak nekak mrzovoljni i kao da im se neda raditi jedino kad kazem npr. tko me poslao onda smijesak od uha do uha skoro te nose da nemoras hodati   :Rolling Eyes:  
U zg su ljudi opusteniji svatko radi svoj posao i negleda druge ocdje je manje mjesto pa je sve nekak usporeno i imaju previse vremena   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rene2

> Uputnicu uzeti kod svog ljecnika ..
> Sperm. rade : Ponedeljak do 10 h, utorak do 10 h, srijeda do 10 h.
> Apstit. 4 dana minimalno (ako nije 4 dana nece htjeti uzeti uzorak isprobano     )
> Na ginekologiji u podrumu se daje uzorak nece ga primiti od doma (ako mozes idi s muzom pa ga zabavi jer su wc-i ocajni i tesko se skoncentrirati u njima   )   nema cekanja i narucivanja nalaz bude gotov u roku 2 dana i podize se u centralnom labaratoriju do 3h (kao kad ides na nukleranu i interni tu udjes i u podrum desno skroz dok ne uletis u puuuno ljudi  8)   )


THX   :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

da malo podignem da ne ispari od silnih odbrojavanja   :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Podižem!
MM je danas dijagnosticirana normozoospermia, ali sad kad sam se bacila na proučavanje vidim da ipak nije sve savršeno, više mi se čini granično pa nastavljamo s bioastinom, L-karnitinom i vitaminima (btw jeste vidjele danas u Jutarnjem članak o vitaminima, kao da povećavaju smrtnost za 5%? Tko zna jesu li to naši novinari dobro prenijeli)

Evo nalaza, pa ako netko može prokomentirati   :Smile:  
Volumen 3,2 ml
Broj 114,3 mil
Koncentracija 35,67 mil/ml  :D 
Brzo progresivni 27% 
Sporo progresivni 21%
Pokretni u mjestu 10%
Nepokretni 42%  :/ 
Morfologija 30 (ref.=30%)
Vitalitet 67 (ref. >75%)  :/ 

Izgleda da je broj brzo i sporo progresivnih nešto manji od 50% a ipak piše dijagnoza: normozoospermija  :? 
Valjda oni znaju....i možda ja previše dramim oko toga

----------


## pujica

ma draga moja, sve ti je to u redu, ne stvarat dramu nego uzivat s dragim (nemoj da ti ja pocnem pisat vrijednosti koje bediraju ili da se javi kia)

----------


## Charlie

Hvala *Pujice* 
Znam da ne valja dramiti...MM mi se samo smije (znao je da ću čim smo došli doma na internet provjeriti jesu li doktor točno rekao   :Laughing:  )
 :Kiss:  
Laku noć!

----------


## Suzzy

Nešto mi nije tu jasno... citiram:
"Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija (World Health Organisation - WHO) postavlja granicu urednog spermiograma - normozoospermia na 20 milijuna spermija/ml, od kojih se najmanje 40% progresivno kreće, a više od 30% je morfološki pravilnog izgleda."

Kako onda može spermiogram sa 27% progresivno pokretnih spermija biti normo? Jel zbog veće koncentracije?
 :?

----------


## stelerina

e sad ste i mene digle na "noge" a doma mi je nalaz od MM   :Cekam:  
cim dodjem doma bas cu pogledat kaj su njemu napisali, koje su vrijednosti

----------


## pujica

> Nešto mi nije tu jasno... citiram:
> "Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija (World Health Organisation - WHO) postavlja granicu urednog spermiograma - normozoospermia na 20 milijuna spermija/ml, od kojih se najmanje 40% progresivno kreće, a više od 30% je morfološki pravilnog izgleda."
> 
> Kako onda može spermiogram sa 27% progresivno pokretnih spermija biti normo? Jel zbog veće koncentracije?
>  :?


zato sto je 27+21 posto jednako 48 posto (na primjeru kod Charlie) samo su neki brzi, a neki spori, sto je normalno a svi su progresivni

----------


## Suzzy

Ja sam mislila da mora biti toliko brzih. Sad mi je jasno. Hvala

----------


## Zrina

Malo sam gledala nešto oko uputnica pa me zbunjuje podatak da uputnice piše liječnik opće prakse. Nama je uputnicu napisao moj ginekolog i samo stavio ime MM gore. Da li je to OK? Pretpostavljam da ju nije pisao prvi put pa valjda zna kaj radi, ali ipak...

----------


## Suzzy

Čudno. Nisam još čula da uputnicu piše ginekolog, ali valjda čovjek zna što radi. Još bolje za TM, ne mora ništa objašnjavati svom docu   :Grin:

----------


## pujica

i meni bas cudno, jer po hzzzo-u sve sto muski obavljaju kad je rijec o neplodnosti pise doktor opce prakse

----------


## Zrina

U šifru dijagnoze na uputnici mu je upisao šifru za neplodnost. Samo mi još treba da nas vrate iz Petrove jer ne valja uputnica.  :?

----------


## Charlie

Mi smo u Petrovu išli bez uputnice i platili 375 kuna  :shock: 
Ne pitajte zašto nismo išli po uputnicu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gejsha

i meni je to cudno.. da tvoj doktor nije njega upisao kao svog pacijenta  8)  shalim se neznam mozda i moze tak al znam da moj muz uvijek ide kod svoje dok. opce prakse .. jedino mi uvijek cudno bilo sto npr. nestavljaju sifru N97 kod njih neplodnost je neplodnost il kod zene il kod muskog tko ce ga znati.,,.

----------


## gejsha

> Mi smo u Petrovu išli bez uputnice i platili 375 kuna  :shock: 
> Ne pitajte zašto nismo išli po uputnicu


Garant mu bilo neugodno kao i kod nas  8)  ja mu napisala na papiric sto treba on joj dao nista nije rekao i ona ga pitala za sta mu to treba on reko mojoj supruzi treba ne treba meni   :Laughing:

----------


## pujica

> Mi smo u Petrovu išli bez uputnice i platili 375 kuna  :shock: 
> Ne pitajte zašto nismo išli po uputnicu


 :shock: 

mislim da je ipak bolje 2 minute neugode i 6kn za participaciju

----------


## Suzzy

> Mi smo u Petrovu išli bez uputnice i platili 375 kuna  :shock: 
> Ne pitajte zašto nismo išli po uputnicu


Ajde, bar je dobio dobar nalaz za te novce   :Wink:

----------


## Zrina

> i meni je to cudno.. da tvoj doktor nije njega upisao kao svog pacijenta  8)  shalim se neznam mozda i moze tak al znam da moj muz uvijek ide kod svoje dok. opce prakse .. jedino mi uvijek cudno bilo sto npr. nestavljaju sifru N97 kod njih neplodnost je neplodnost il kod zene il kod muskog tko ce ga znati.,,.


Na njegovoj uputnici piše šifra N97. 
Dobro, znači ako uputnica i neće vrijedit još uvijek može "obaviti" samo će platiti.

----------


## gejsha

to moze svakako ali mozda mu i prodje uputnica dosta njih nezna sto rade tamo za sifre itd. (tak je meni jedna rekla gospodjo ja sam medecinska sestra ja vam neznam adminstraciju  a zna naplatit 100 kn partic. )

----------


## gejsha

samo nadopunjujem od prije http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1790

----------


## Charlie

> Charlie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi smo u Petrovu išli bez uputnice i platili 375 kuna  :shock: 
> Ne pitajte zašto nismo išli po uputnicu  
> 
> 
>  :shock: 
> 
> mislim da je ipak bolje 2 minute neugode i 6kn za participaciju


Ma, kod nas nije bio problem u neugodi jer nije do toga ni došlo...MM radi k'o manijak i čekali bi jaaako dugo dok bi uopće stigao otići do doktora, a odluka je bila impulzivna - ja se snuždila prije 2 dana kad je opet počeo spotting, a on je samo rekao: e sad idem na spermiogram. Ja bila sretna da je to tako lako odlučio, i eto...

----------


## josipavk

Upravo sam zvala svoju soc. gin da se naručim za pregled i eventualnu folikulimetriju na što mi sestra kaže da se to kod nas u vk ne radi :shock:  :shock:  mislim stvarno!Onda mi je rekla da dođem u petak pa da ja zamolim dr da mi je napravi, ustvari da se dogovorim sa njom! Tko tu koga mulja?

----------


## josipavk

I pitala sam je dali to rade privatnici a ona kaže da nazovem,vjerojatno da da.Ma ako rade ici cu kod privatnika pošto su mi pl dani idući tj pa ne želim fulati još jedan ciklus.

----------


## josipavk

Ajme na krivoj sam temi   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## gejsha

kak ne rade  :?  sta u cijelim vinkovcima da nema ultrazvuka ..  :?  :?

----------


## Isabel

> Charlie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi smo u Petrovu išli bez uputnice i platili 375 kuna  :shock: 
> Ne pitajte zašto nismo išli po uputnicu  
> 
> 
> Ajde, bar je dobio dobar nalaz za te novce


Znaći toliko košta dobar nalaz!  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## josipavk

gejsha ima ih samo je njihova volja u pitanju.još kad cuje da imam dijete poslat ce me kuci i reci da se ne sekiram..

----------


## gejsha

reci da nemash   :Laughing:

----------


## josipavk

ma lagala bi samo da mi je napravi.Ionak cu smuljat da pokusavamo vise od godine.. mozda upali.Žalosno sto se mora lagati   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pujica

> Suzzy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Charlie prvotno napisa
> ...


platila bi i ja toliko da dobim nalaz na kojem pise normoospermia   :Grin:

----------


## Isabel

A pazite sad ovo! Nalazi MM od jučer i od prije 6 mjeseci! Oba puta na SD… I oba je outa na pitanje „Kakvi su nalazi?“ pri podizanju, sestra odgovorila „Nalazi su dobri“!!

----------------------------------------------01.03.07.--------------11.09.06.
Volumen---------------------------------------2 ml----------------------1 ml            
Br. spermija u ml:--------------------------27mil---------------------29mil
BR. spermija u ejakulatu:----------------54mil---------------------29mil
Progresivno pokretnih sp.-------------18,52%------------------20,69%
Pokretnih spermija:---------------------25,93%------------------27,59% 
Pokretnih u mjestu:-----------------------7,41%-------------------6,90%
Nepokretnih:------------------------------48,15%-----------------44,83%

Dijagnoza:   oba puta asthenozoospermia         

I kao nalazi su dobri?!? :?  Ne kužim! MM je pio tokom 2 mjeseca tablete „Formen“, ali očito nisu baš bile pun pogodak! Trenutno je na Bioastinu… 
Moja je doktorca rekla za prvi nalaz da je ok, malo da je smanjena pokretljivost, ali u principu zadovoljavajući! 
Sad joj šaljem novi nalaz faxom, pa čemo vidjeti što će sada reći – meni se čini da je čak ovaj prvi bolji ( a u tom trenutku je imao E.Coli (tek poč. bakterije)), pa smo mislili da je zato takav nalaz! Sad vidim da nije… :/ 
Anyway, nalaz ne kužim, pa se nadam detaljnom objašnjenju od strane moje doc. i da je za AIH dovoljno dobar!!  :Grin:  Koliko god da imamo, zadovoljni smo! Da ne ispadnemo nezahvalni.
Slobodno ga i vi, moje drage, iskomentirajte! Zato je tu!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

Pa meni se cini da se popravlja 
sad je vol. 2 abio je 1 nepokreni su se smanjili isto ,pokretni povecali.. 

mislim da ste k dobrom putu   :Love:

----------


## Isabel

:D Kako ti kažeš!

----------


## Charlie

*Isabel*, meni se nalazi čine vrlo slični osim što se poduplao volumen ejakulata i smanjio broj nepokretnih! Samo budite uporni s vitaminima i inim preparatima, nabavi mu hrpu širokih bokserica   :Smile:   i ne daj mu da ide u saunu!
Doktorica valjda zna ...

----------


## Suzzy

Pa povećao se volumen i br. spermija u ejakulatu za duplo... znači da su sve ove dolje navedene vrijednosti u duploj količini (ili se varam?). Po nekoj logici je bolji od prošlog puta.

----------


## Isabel

Od jućer spava bez gaća!! Već je to jedan ogromni korak!! To je bila navika (glupa!, znam) odmalena, i sad smo je uspjeli istjerati... :D  I snizili smo par stupnja kupke svako većer! Boxe ionako nosi, a kad je doma uvijek je u trenirci! Nikad nije pušio, a popije tu i tamo koju pivicu (doslovce par mjesečno). Živi fakat zdravo, i onedavno pije Bioastin! Od danas počinje piti i Aloe veru sa mnom, i kad se sve to zbroji.. par milijunčića u petoj brzininam ne gine!!  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

Hvala vam curke!! Ma mi ćemo uspjeti, par tih malih čuda nam uskoro dolaze!! Uopće ne sumnjam...   :Heart:

----------


## niccoleta

ma ja moram svog što prije poslati na te pretrage, meni ta njegova sperma tako ima neki grozan miris, svaki put se skoro ispovraćam kad to pomirim....  a  najgore je što on misli da je u meni problem, možda je grozno, ali ja bih radije da je u njemu problem.... mislim ako već imamo problema :/

----------


## pujica

> meni ta njegova sperma tako ima neki grozan miris, svaki put se skoro ispovraćam kad to pomirim....


niccoleta, sperma ima različiti miris - ovisno o onome što muški jedu - npr. nakon češnjaka miriši drugačije nego nakon jela bez njega, ali mislim da to nema nikakve veze sa brojem spermića

----------


## niccoleta

ok, hvala... ma neka on svejedno ide. ja sad ako dobijem, trebam kod ginićke na kontrolu nakon 3mj. dabrića, a onda je rekla da će njega slati....   :Grin:

----------


## silkica

Molim vas cure,imate li neki savjet za mog muža?Dijagnoza astenoteratozoospermia.Ne brine me toliko umanjena pokretljivost koliko neispravna morfologija.Negdje sam pročitala da se to ne može ispraviti...Ima li iko pozitivno iskustvo?
I još nešto(ostalo nekako mogu rastumačiti),ali šta znači ovo :

grade A motility ....................5%.............2,2 mill/mL
grade B motility....................11%............4,8 mill/mL
grade C motility....................15%............6,6 mill/mL
grade d motility.....................69%...........30,4 mill/mL

----------


## Sandrij2

grade A: progresivno pokretni
grade B: pokretni u smjeru
grade C: pokretni u mjestu
grade D: nepokretni

Da bi nalaz bio dobar A+B mora biti 50%.
Za teratozoo.. ne znam, ali već će se netko javiti.

----------


## Suzzy

> Da bi nalaz bio dobar A+B mora biti 50%.


Do sada sam i ja imala takvo saznanje ali kao što sam već navela u nekoliko postova ranije, na stranici poliklinike Harni stoji rečenica da je za normozoospermiju potrebno 40% progresivnih... evo i link: http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...03spermiog.asp

Čemu to smanjivanje granice? Ili sam ja opet nešto krivo protumačila? Malo sam zbunjena  :?

----------


## Charlie

MM ima 27% grade A i 21% grade B = 48% A+B, i dijagnoza mu je normozoospermija
Možda svaki labos ima svoje referentne vrijednosti?

----------


## Suzzy

> MM ima 27% grade A i 21% grade B = 48% A+B, i dijagnoza mu je normozoospermija
> Možda svaki labos ima svoje referentne vrijednosti?


Po toj nižoj granici je spermiogram MM u redu što se tiče pokretljivosti (još ih trebamo brojčano poboljšati) tako da ispada da imamo samo oligozoospermiju.
Malo mi je to bezveze... kod jednih ću otići i zbedirati se, a onda ću se od drugih vratiti sva sretna kao sve je u redu a u biti nije.  :/

----------


## Storm

*Charlie* imas pp

----------


## Zrina

Rezultat spermiograma MM je isto dobio ocijenu normozoospermia, ali progresivnih isto nema 40% nego A+B nešto preko 50%. Čak je u volumen nešto manji od 2ml. Rađen je u Petrovoj.

----------


## ema1

> Svetska zdravstvena organizacija (WHO) postavila je granicu "urednog" spermograma na 20 miliona spermatozoida/ml, od kojih se *najmanje 50% krece*


Evo kopiram citat sa prve stranice.
Znači, najvažnije je da je minimalno 50% pokretnih tj. onih A+B.
MM je imao A= 34; B= 22 ; što je više od tih 50% ( 56%) i dijagnoza je bila normozoospermia.
I na ovom linku što si ga navela, piše da je potrebno više od 50% POKRETNIH spermija. Pod tim se podrazumjeva svi koji su pokretni.

Ovih 40% progresivnih o čemu se govori u linku mi je nejasno da budem iskrena, jer što je sa onima B grupe?
Dali postoji mogućnost "dvostrukog" vrednovanja? Tipa- ili 40% progresivno pokretnih ili 50% ukupnog broja pokretnih?

----------


## Suzzy

U prvom postu na ovoj stranici imam odgovor od *pujice* da su progresivni spermiji A+B. I ja sam mislila da su to samo A.

----------


## Charlie

Storm imaš pp

Ja sam negdje vidjela i da je preko 25% progresivnih (A) dovoljno za normospermiju?! 
Valjda postoji više kriterija?

----------


## ema1

Mogle bi mi napisat znanstveni rad na temu O~   :Grin:

----------


## ema1

*Charlie* - sad vidjela na odbrojavanju tvoj post, pa evo:
 Vol - 4,8 ml
Spermiji - 74,1 mio/ml
A - 34%
B- 22%
C - 6%
D - 38 %

Kontrola ejakulata nakon 26 h 
 A+B = 25 %
Dijagnoza: Normozoospermia

----------


## pujica

ajde cure, ne dramite, kod vas je sve ok (mi npr. imamo samo 7mio/mil i 60% s deformiranim glavama)

----------


## Suzzy

> Vol - 4,8 ml
> Spermiji - 74,1 mio/ml
> A - 34%
> B- 22%
> C - 6%
> D - 38 %


 Ajme, kako lijepe brojčice...   :Joggler:

----------


## Zrina

Ajde sad kad već radimo detaljne analize da još priupitam kakve su ono vrijednosti sa jedinicama micron/s ? to je bilo na nalazu napisano ispod vrijednosti A,B,C i D u postocima.

----------


## Charlie

> *Charlie* - sad vidjela na odbrojavanju tvoj post, pa evo:
>  Vol - 4,8 ml
> Spermiji - 74,1 mio/ml
> A - 34%
> B- 22%
> C - 6%
> D - 38 %
> 
> Kontrola ejakulata nakon 26 h 
> ...


Bravo, bravo   :Grin:  

Stvarno, mogle bi napisati neki rad...samo nam treba još uzoraka da bude sve službeno   :Grin:  
Pujice evo ideje za doktorat  :Laughing:

----------


## ema1

Ma ne dramimo.... malo analiziramo   :Grin:  

*Zrina* - hm... evo nova nepoznanica ... nemam pojma s tim micron- nema toga u ovom nalazu od MM-a  :Nope:

----------


## Zrina

Doma mi je nalaz pa budem ubacila točno kaj piše naknadno da sad ne stvaram zbrku ovdje bez veze. A da li se analiza morfologije spermića radi u svakom spermiogramu ili se to radi posebno? Ja mislim da nama nigdje ne piše ono koliko ih je nenormalnih oblika glave, repa i to...
I stvarno, nije da dramimo samo mi je lakše prčkati po njegovim nalazima nego po mojima, ovo mi je veći gušt.   :Grin:

----------


## ema1

> I stvarno, nije da dramimo samo mi je lakše prčkati po njegovim nalazima nego po mojima, ovo mi je veći gušt.


  :Yes:

----------


## silkica

Ako ste radili u petrovoj piše.Dole pri dnu morphology (30%).Kod mog je prvi put bilo 7%,drugi put 6%,a u Vuk Vrhovec 2%.Uglavnom nepravilnosti u predjelu glave   :Sad:  .Šta mislite-može li se to popraviti?

----------


## pujica

kod nas je nepravilnih puno vise   :Sad:

----------


## silkica

Pujice   :Love:  ...Radite li išta da to popravite?Koliko kod vas ima nepravilnih?

----------


## Suzzy

Ja ni ne znam kakva je morfologija kod MM jer na nalazu od SD nema tog podatka  :/  (ili ja dobro ne čitam)

Negdje sam pročitala da se morfologija poboljšava uzimanjem L-carnitina. Nek me ispravi netko ako griješim.

----------


## pujica

> Pujice   ...Radite li išta da to popravite?Koliko kod vas ima nepravilnih?


nepravilnih 60% (od ono malo sto ih uopce ima)

a sad MM pije e vitamin, l-carnitin i l-arginin pa cemo vidjet hoce li bit poboljsanja kad ode opet na spermiogram za nekih mjesec i pol

----------


## Rene2

MM tek idući tjedan ide na spermiogra, ali ja sam prije jedno mjesec dana dobila kutiju L-carnitina s nekim CD-om u ljekarni i dala mu da to pije.
Ja mislila on zaboravio i ne pije, kad neki dan pogledam, a ono 2 kapsule u kutiji.

Zlato moje, brine on ipak.

----------


## Storm

MM ide u petak (prvi put) napraviti spermiogram

----------


## Zrina

Stigla ja doma pa reko neću dragocjene podatke držati samo za sebe dok je ovdje prava studija u tijeku   :Razz:  .
Uglavnom: -volumen:1,7, koncentracija:32,1,Motility A: 23%, B:29%, C:10% i D:38%, morphology:30% i vitality:69%(ovo ne znam kaj znači).
Ono što nisam čula da je netko komentitrao se odnosi na velocity, linear velicity i linearity index i tu su neke četiri vrijednosti: MEAN,SD,MEDIAN i S.E.M.  :?  Valjda netko ipak zna nešto o tome?

----------


## silkica

Pujice,možda me nisi razumila,ali kod MM je 2% normalnih   :Sad:  .

I MM pije vitamine,prooxed,l-carnitin,piskavicu(piskavicu ne baš redovno,kaže da mu naduvava stomak-da li je to moguće?)...Danas je radio bris uretre,pa ako nalazi budu u redu ponoviće spermiogram.

Suzzy,nadam se da si u pravu.

Prvi dio mjeseca sam bila puna optimizma,a sada ...Valjda je PMS  :Sad:  .

----------


## Zrina

I nitko ne zna ništa o velocity?

----------


## gejsha

Ja sta znam o  velocity je samo da su dobra pojačala i da cinimi se blic koristi te gelove za ulozke kemijski ne znam nista drugo   :Laughing:

----------


## ema1

*Zrina* - nemam pojma....

----------


## Zrina

Eto, kome će nego meni uvijek nešto biti čudno...  :Nope:  
Itak se više neću zamarati sa nalazom: piše da je ok pa valjda onda stvarno je.

----------


## silkica

Zrina,meni se čini da su   tvog muža sasvim u granicama normale.

----------


## ole

Jedno pitanjce

Moj MM je napravio spermogram i mislim da je ok.

Nalaz je sledeci:


Apstinencija 7 dana 
Volumen(ml) ----------7,0
PH ----------------------7,8
Brzo progresivni ------70%
bavno progresivni ----- 0
U mesto podvizne------0
Imotilni -----------------30%

Milion/ml   -------------68,0
Milion/ejakulat----------476,0

Normalni -----------------94%
Defekti glave -------------06 %


E sad me zanima kakve su one IMOTILNE jesu li te skroz nepodvizne?

----------


## Suzzy

*ole*, nalaz je i više nego dobar... 70% progresivno pokretnih  :shock: , fantastično!
Ovih 30% je nepokretnih. Zanemarivo u usporedbi sa ovih 70%.

----------


## ema1

*ole* - šta ti je ženo! To je fantastičan nalaz kao što kaže Suzzy! Još i normalni  94% - ma super!
 :D 

Apstinencija 7 dana - eh mom bi trebalo prijetit smrću da tolko izdrži   :Grin:   Jedva je "navuko" 4 dana   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gejsha

Ole  :shock:  wow koji dobar nalaz  :shock:

----------


## Storm

> MM ide u petak (prvi put) napraviti spermiogram


I naravno zbog posla nije stigao   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ali je uspio to danas obaviti sad   :Cekam:  nalaz.

----------


## ole

Ali je uspio to danas obaviti sad   :Cekam:  nalaz.[/quote]


> Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nalaz bude NORMO.......
> 
> Kada su rezultate?

----------


## Storm

Nalaz je gotov danas iza dva  :/

----------


## ole

:Embarassed:  mala greska ali vidi se koj e moj post a koj tvoj  :Embarassed:  
Moram uvezbati ovo   :Razz:

----------


## ole

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do tada

----------


## Suzzy

> Ali je uspio to danas obaviti sad   nalaz.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Storm* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super brze, čile i zdrave plivače!!!

----------


## wewa

> Stigla ja doma pa reko neću dragocjene podatke držati samo za sebe dok je ovdje prava studija u tijeku   .
> Uglavnom: -volumen:1,7, koncentracija:32,1,Motility A: 23%, B:29%, C:10% i D:38%, morphology:30% i vitality:69%(ovo ne znam kaj znači).
> Ono što nisam čula da je netko komentitrao se odnosi na velocity, linear velicity i linearity index i tu su neke četiri vrijednosti: MEAN,SD,MEDIAN i S.E.M.  :?  Valjda netko ipak zna nešto o tome?


Velocity je brzina, a _mean, s.d. - standard deviation, median_ su pojmovi iz statistike, pretpostavljam da se odnose na procente spermija koji spadaju u odredjene grupe/vrijednosti indeksa linearnog kretanja...

----------


## ina*

*Storm*  evo skoro je 14h i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super nalaze

----------


## ole

*Storm*  :Cekam:

----------


## Storm

MM otisao po nalaz  :Cekam:  da se javi

----------


## gejsha

Storm ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    :Cekam:  


Rene  jeste vi dobili nalaze  :Cekam:  

Pujice nesjecam se da sam citala u zadje vrijeme jeste vi ponavljali testic opet  :?

----------


## gejsha

digaje  :?

----------


## Storm

4 dnevna apstinencija
Dijagnoza- Asthenozoospermia

Volumen 0,9 ml 
Broj 57,78 mil 
Koncentracija 64,20 mil/ml 
Ph 8
Brzo progresivni 8 % 
Sporo progresivni 25 % 
Pokretni u mjestu 12 % 
Nepokretni 55% 
Morfologija 30 %
Vitalitet 75 %

Ima jos nekih vrijednosti i napomena, ali to je jedino kaj sam uspjela pohvatati telefonski za sad.

----------


## gejsha

Storm   :Love:   zao mi je ..
Nemojte sad puno razbijati glavu time odite dok. pa cete vidjeti sto dalje ima hrpa nacina da se to rijeshi   :Love:

----------


## Suzzy

Žao mi je ali ja uvijek kažem - jedan je dovoljan! 
Znaš što ti je činiti... kura vitamina neće škoditi a TM nek ode urologu na pregled.

----------


## Rene2

> Rene  jeste vi dobili nalaze


Rekli u četvrtak, samo ne znam jel to misle poslati u četvrtak, ili da ćemo mi dobiti u četvrtak.  :/

----------


## gejsha

Ak je u Osijeku onda vi morate podici s onom potvrdom da ste platili ili on ili ti ali ak ides ti onda moras osobnu ponijeti zavisi tko radi ček sad cu ja mateju ¸nazvati da ju pitam ti si iz nasica jel tako ??

----------


## ole

* Storm*  samo glavu gore.Malo terapije i bice sve uredu i da malo vise   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:  da one koje su sporo progresivne stignu do cilja   :Love:

----------


## blondie

> Žao mi je ali ja uvijek kažem - jedan je dovoljan! 
> Znaš što ti je činiti... kura vitamina neće škoditi a TM nek ode urologu na pregled.


potpisujem.
jedan će se sigurno naći za jednog malog   :Saint:

----------


## gejsha

Nejavlja mi se na tel. al mi smo tak kak sam ti napisala..

----------


## Storm

*charlie, ole, suzzy, gejsha, blondie, ina*   :Kiss:  
u ponedjeljak smo naruceni na VV kod dr. Alebica, pa cemo vidjeti kaj dalje   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ekica

*storm*  :Love:  
Super da ste već u ponedjeljak na VV pa da ne razbijate glavu dugo već ćete za par dana dobiti stručnu preporuku što i kako dalje!
Uopće ne sumnjam da ćete dobiti vašeg malog   :Saint:   , možda će samo put do njega biti malo teži!   :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Draga *Storm*  :Heart:   ako već ne može biti "normo", čini mi se da je "astheno" najlakše rješiva dijagnoza: vitamini, L-carnitin i Bioastin, i da vidiš za tri mjeseca kako će se maleni ubrzati! 
Sretno za ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pujica

> Draga *Storm*   ako već ne može biti "normo", čini mi se da je "astheno" najlakše rješiva dijagnoza: vitamini, L-carnitin i Bioastin, i da vidiš za tri mjeseca kako će se maleni ubrzati! 
> Sretno za ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem, to uopce nije tako losa dijagnoza 




> Pujice nesjecam se da sam citala u zadje vrijeme jeste vi ponavljali testic opet  :?


nismo jos, cekamo da prodje tri mjeseca zbog spermogeneze (nema smisla inace jer dobijes iste nalaze). jedino me strah jer doktori kazu da su spermiogrami inace dosta losiji u proljece i ljeto zbog vrucina, a kad se to jos poveze s alergijom MM bojim se da cemo imat jos puno losiji nalaz

----------


## gejsha

Ma ja sam mislila da je to vec proslo 3 mj. (ustvari nisam mislila da sam mislila znala bi da nije al eto..) 




> jedino me strah jer doktori kazu da su spermiogrami inace dosta losiji u proljece i ljeto zbog vrucina


 :shock:  to nisam znala   :Embarassed:   a nista nam onda ne preostaje nego da ih hladimo, sad odma ih staviti u banjicu s hladnom vodom i nevaditi do jeseni    :Smile:

----------


## pujica

> Ma ja sam mislila da je to vec proslo 3 mj. (ustvari nisam mislila da sam mislila znala bi da nije al eto..)


nije, bit ce u travnju tek  :Cekam:  




> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jedino me strah jer doktori kazu da su spermiogrami inace dosta losiji u proljece i ljeto zbog vrucina
> 
> 
>  :shock:  to nisam znala    a nista nam onda ne preostaje nego da ih hladimo, sad odma ih staviti u banjicu s hladnom vodom i nevaditi do jeseni


a tako su MM rekli urolog i androlog (mislim, ima logike, kaj ne?)

----------


## gejsha

Ima logike ak im smeta stisnuta odjeca i visoka tjelesna temp. zasto onda nebi i vanjska .. 
samo sto covjek ne razmislja o tome dok ne zagusti  :/

----------


## pirica

*storm*  :Love:   potpisujem sve što su cure rekle

----------


## Storm

> 4 dnevna apstinencija
> Dijagnoza- Asthenozoospermia
> 
> Volumen 0,9 ml 
> Broj 57,78 mil 
> Koncentracija 64,20 mil/ml 
> Ph 8
> Brzo progresivni 8 % 
> Sporo progresivni 25 % 
> ...


Napomena:
Zbog malog volumena smanjen je broj spermija u ejakulatu. Smanjen je broj pokretnih spermija s progresivnom gibljivoscu, i ima spermija slabijih kinetickih osobina. Fertilnost je smanjena. Od MPO indiciran AIH i/ili IVF-ET

----------


## pujica

*storm* ma stavi ti njega na rezim e-vitamina, l-carnitina, l-arginina i piskavice pa ponovite nalaz za tri mjeseca, jako je puno muskih s tim totalno popravilo ovakvu dijagnozu 

nije to nis strasno, mi imamo i asteno i terato i oligo - to se vec ne moze popravit

----------


## ekica

pitanje (molim,ne se smijati): MM ide sutra na spermiogram, a zadnji put smo   :Preskace uze:   u subotu popodne -> je li to trodnevna, četverodnevna, troipodnevna apstinencija ili neka kaže naprosto "od subote" pa nek si oni misle?

I još jedno - po nalaze se ide tamo ili se mogu dobiti na mail ili...?
thanks

----------


## ekica

nisam napomenula, ići će u petrovu

----------


## pujica

e vidis bas si i ja sad mislim koliko je to onda dana, ali mislim da racunas od nedjelje (znaci 3)

a po nalaze moras tamo iza 14h, ne salju ih nikako

----------


## Storm

:? Cure jel mi koja moze reci kakve su ovo vrijednosti, i kaj to znaci   :Embarassed:  

                                     MEAN     (SD)     MEDIAN     S.E.M.
Velocity (micron/s)	      19,6      (19,5)     20,8           4,7
Linear velocity (micron/s) 17,2	  (5,4)	17,4	 1,3
Linearity index	      87,6	  (29,2)	89,8	 7,1

----------


## Charlie

*Storm*, i mi smo to imali na nalazima od Petrove. Pretpostavljam da se radi o brzini spermića, a da su mean srednja vrijednost, sd je standardna devijacija ili odstupanje od srednje vrijednosti, a s.e.m. ne znam što je.  :? 

Bilo bi nam lakše protumačiti da su stavili i referentne vrijednosti! Mogu ti kad dođem doma napisati koje su bile naše vrijednosti, pa pošto je dijagnoza bila normo, mogu ti poslužiti za prvi orijentir.

Moglo bi biti da je velocity brzina općenito, a linear velocity brzina kretanja u jednom pravcu, da se ne broje oni koji se motaju vamo-tamo   :Grin:   Ma, pojma nemam, nagađam

Nama na kraju piše dijagnoza rječima i između ostalog piše dobra kinetička svojstva i vrlo dobra gibljivost, tako nešto...

----------


## Zrina

> :? Cure jel mi koja moze reci kakve su ovo vrijednosti, i kaj to znaci   
> 
>                                      MEAN     (SD)     MEDIAN     S.E.M.
> Velocity (micron/s)	      19,6      (19,5)     20,8           4,7
> Linear velocity (micron/s) 17,2	  (5,4)	17,4	 1,3
> Linearity index	      87,6	  (29,2)	89,8	 7,1


Aha-a kad sam ja pitala nitko to nije vidio!   :Grin:  
Na prethodnoj stranici su mi odgovorili da su to vrijednosti za brzinu spermića izraženo preko statističkih podataka. Morat ću sad još malo provjeriti podatke doma sad kad imam s čim usporedit.

----------


## andiko

Storm, draga.... samo da ti kažem da imaš sreće.....indiciran ti je AIH...meni jadnoj odmah ICSI   :Sad:  

Inseminacija ja tako jednostavna......

Najbolje da ti sandrij2 sve izdeklarira - uz vitaminčeke, testiće i ostala čuda bit će kod vas prirodna trudnoća   :Kiss:

----------


## Rene2

A što će meni biti indicirano? 
Upravo stigli nalazi.  Jel mi može netko malo protumačiti?


Volumen 2.2ml (ref. >2)
pH 7.8 (ref 7.2 - 8.0)
Koncentracija spermija 59 milijuna/ml (ref. >20)
Broj spermija u sjemenu 129 mil./v  (ref. >40)


Vitalnost 47 L % (ref. >75)
Motilitet 40% (ref. >50 za a) i b)  )
a) brzo-progresivni 29%
b) sporo-progresivni 10%
c) stacionarni 1%
d) nepokretni 60%   :shock: 

Morfologija   (ref. interval >30%)
a) normalni oblici 42%
b) patol. oblik glave 47%
c) patol. oblik sredine tijela 11%
d) patol. oblik repa 0%

Cink 1.7 mmol/l (ref. 1.2 - 3.5)
Kisela fosfataza 1226 kU/l (ref. 250 - 1300)
Fruktoza 10.9 mmol/l (ref. 8.3 - 27.8)
Citrati 27.9 mmol/l (ref. 10.4 - 41.6)

Dodatne pretrage: nešto mladih formi i stanica spermatogeneze.



Sve sam prepisala s nalaza.

----------


## pujica

i ne pise dijagnoza, jel normo ili asteno... (mislim da bi trebalo bit ovo drugo, prema broju nepokretnih)

a indikaciju u Petrovoj napisu odmah na dnu nalaza

----------


## gejsha

ja neznam pujicu moramo zvati ali izgleda punoooo bolji nego kod nas  :/

----------


## gejsha

kad kod nas ne napisu nista   :Mad:

----------


## pujica

a gle ovak laicki meni to izgleda ko astenoteratozoospermia, ali mi je cudno sto dijagnoza ne pise na nalazu

uglavnom, sad znas zasto nije islo ni sa klomifenom, ali je dosta blizu nekih granicnih vrijednosti pa se sigurno da popravit dijagnoza

----------


## Rene2

Ne ništa ne napišu, skužila sam i ja da je astheno, sad sam čitala na potpomognutoj.

A, ništa, vjerojatno se ni ovaj put nije ništa uhvatilo, slabo su nam pokretni plivači.
Sad s tim kod svoje doc, pa uputnica za antisterilitetnu kliniku u OS, nema se šta čekati. Ja bih najrađe prvo pokušala s prirodnim IVFom, ali će me vjerojatno prvo slati na AIH.

----------


## Charlie

*Rene*, meni se čini da je blaga astheno: broj progresivnih je ispod 50% (nama je bio 48% pa je dijagnoza normo). Ali postoji i druga skala prema kojoj je sve iznad 40% normo. 
Sve drugo se čini lijepo, i broj, i koncentracija, i % normalnih oblika > 30!

----------


## Zrina

Rene2 mislim da nalaz može čak proći i pod normozoospermiju jer i ja sam bila u početku šokirana sa količinom nepokretnih i deformiranih,a onda sam skužila da je to sasvim normalno. Pola pokretnih i pola normalnih je sasvim dovoljno za normalno začeće. Još ti je plus što ih ima tako puuuuno...  :Love:

----------


## gejsha

Kontam da se to vrlo brzo da ispraviti (pujice ka se zovu ona dva l&l   :Embarassed:   nemam pri ruci pa ni neznam   :Embarassed:   ) + e 400 kontam da s tim za 2-3 mj. mora biti ko bombona  :D

----------


## Charlie

> a gle ovak laicki meni to izgleda ko astenoteratozoospermia, ali mi je cudno sto dijagnoza ne pise na nalazu
> 
> uglavnom, sad znas zasto nije islo ni sa klomifenom, ali je dosta blizu nekih granicnih vrijednosti pa se sigurno da popravit dijagnoza


Zašto pujice misliš da je terato? Nije li broj normalnih >30% (42%)?

----------


## Suzzy

*Rene2*, mislim da je to asthenozoospermia

----------


## pujica

> Ne ništa ne napišu, skužila sam i ja da je astheno, sad sam čitala na potpomognutoj.
> 
> A, ništa, vjerojatno se ni ovaj put nije ništa uhvatilo, slabo su nam pokretni plivači.
> Sad s tim kod svoje doc, pa uputnica za antisterilitetnu kliniku u OS, nema se šta čekati. Ja bih najrađe prvo pokušala s prirodnim IVFom, ali će me vjerojatno prvo slati na AIH.


samo ih isprepadaj da te uzmu za ozbiljno jer obicno to ne rade ako vec imas jedno dijete prirodno, a citala sam nedavno da je sve cesca, mislim da se zove sekundarna nepolodnost, koja se dogadja nakon 1 djeteta

----------


## Charlie

> Kontam da se to vrlo brzo da ispraviti (pujice ka se zovu ona dva l&l    nemam pri ruci pa ni neznam    ) + e 400 kontam da s tim za 2-3 mj. mora biti ko bombona  :D


Twinlabovi L-karnitin (tj. Acetil-L-karnitin) i L-argitinin (tako nešto)

----------


## gejsha

nisam mislila na karnitin na L argitinin da i ima jos jedan   :Embarassed:

----------


## pujica

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a gle ovak laicki meni to izgleda ko astenoteratozoospermia, ali mi je cudno sto dijagnoza ne pise na nalazu
> 
> uglavnom, sad znas zasto nije islo ni sa klomifenom, ali je dosta blizu nekih granicnih vrijednosti pa se sigurno da popravit dijagnoza
> 
> 
> Zašto pujice misliš da je terato? Nije li broj normalnih >30% (42%)?


zbog 47% s deformacijama glave, ali ne mora bit, nisam sigurna kako se to tocno broji

----------


## andiko

rene2 - mi imamo asthenoterato.... bas cu pogledat doma.... ma ne, imam nalaze u autu. Javim se za minutu..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Storm

> *Rene2*, mislim da je to asthenozoospermia


 :/ neznam MM ima puno losiji nalaz puno manji volumen i puno manje progresivnih

----------


## Suzzy

> Suzzy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Rene2*, mislim da je to asthenozoospermia
> 
> 
>  :/ neznam MM ima puno losiji nalaz puno manji volumen i puno manje progresivnih


Sve ispod 50% A i B spada u astheno bez obzira na postotak. Možeš ih rangirati kao teži i lakši oblik. Zato bi rekla da je ovaj nalaz od Rene2 blaga asthenozoospermia.

----------


## andiko

evo našeg:

Volumen 21.0ml (ref. >2) 
pH 8,5 (ref 7.2 - 8.0) 
Koncentracija spermija 25,17 milijuna/ml (ref. >20) 
Broj spermija u sjemenu 25,17 mil./v (ref. >40) 

rene2 - tvoj je super naprema našem...ja sad dalje uopće nemam kao ti vrijednosti.
Imam neke grade A, B, C, D motility i još nekakve gluposti koje ne kužim...

A dole kaže: DIJAGNOZA: ASTHENOTERATOZOOSPERMIA.
Smanjen je broj spermija u ejakulatu. Tek po koji pokretni spermij progresivne gibljivosti. Smanjen je udio spermija s normalnom građom. Fertilnost je smanjena. Od MPO indicirana ICSI.

Nalaz je rađen u Petrovoj.

Ajme, koja koma....sad kad sam napisala   :Sad:

----------


## pujica

*andiko* grade a,b,c,d kod tebe su ono sto je rene napisala pod brzo-progresivni, sporo-progresivni, stacionarni (pokretni u mjestu) i nepokretni - nisu to gluposti nego najvaznije vrijednosti, samo su napisane na engleskom

dakle ono sto moras gledat su te vrijednosti + morfologja (normalna ili nenormalna gradja) - to nam prepisi

----------


## Storm

*andiko*  grade A, B, C, D motility su ti zapravo 
Brzo progresivni,Sporo progresivni ,Pokretni u mjestu i Nepokretni ak sam ja dobro skuzila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andiko

evo vam onda, pa dumajte:
Grade A motility: 6% - 1,5 mill/mL
B 6% - 1,5 mill/mL
C 11% - 2,8 mill/mL
D 77% - 19,4 mill/mL

viscosity > 2 cm (treba bit < 2)
morfologija (30%) - 5
vitality (>75%) - 53

Nadam se da ste se utješile s mojim nalazom   :Grin:

----------


## andiko

isuse bože - kaj je to onda 77% nepokretnih..  :shock: 
idem rigat

----------


## wewa

> evo vam onda, pa dumajte:
> Grade A motility: 6% - 1,5 mill/mL
> B 6% - 1,5 mill/mL
> C 11% - 2,8 mill/mL
> D 77% - 19,4 mill/mL
> 
> viscosity > 2 cm (treba bit < 2)
> morfologija (30%) - 5
> vitality (>75%) - 53
> ...


Andiko, jel TM ikad bio na detaljnom uroloskom pregledu?
Meni to "smrdi" na varikokelu, zbog pojacane viskoznosti, odnosno nepostojanja likvefakcije, te zbog smanjene pokretljivosti.

Pricam iz vlastitog, tj. iskustva MM, a mi vec 4. godinu cucimo na potpomognutoj...

----------


## Indi

Aindiko  :Love:   ma koliko ti sad izgleda crno nije, znaš i sama da je 1 dovoljan,a imate više nego 1, zato neg se TM i dalje šopa hranjivim tvarima i doći će na svoje. Nego cure u časopisu Ljekovito bilje / veljača tema je neplodnost i tamo donose dosta nekih biljnih recepata za popraviti spermiogram ili za potaknuti O, itd.

----------


## andiko

wewa, bio je na svim pretragama. Mi smo na VV od 2005. Ne mogu mu naći nikakav fizički razlog - kažu da je sve ok.

Ah, kaj je tu je. Ma, nije meni više crnjak. Prošlo je previše vremena. Idemo uskoro na IVF (valjda ICSI). Kaj sad..... Ima i gorih stvari (valjda)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Indi

andiko  :Love:

----------


## Suzzy

> Ah, kaj je tu je. Ma, nije meni više crnjak. Prošlo je previše vremena. Idemo uskoro na IVF (valjda ICSI). Kaj sad..... Ima i gorih stvari (valjda)


*andiko*, još gore bi bilo da ne postoje postupci kao IVF
 :Love:

----------


## pirica

*ekica*  :Cekam:  

jiš malo za nalaz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Suzzy

> Meni to "smrdi" na varikokelu, zbog pojacane viskoznosti, odnosno nepostojanja likvefakcije, te zbog smanjene pokretljivosti.
> Pricam iz vlastitog, tj. iskustva MM, a mi vec 4. godinu cucimo na potpomognutoj...


Ako sam shvatila, TM je imao varikokelu, jel se stanje imalo popravilo nakon operacije?

----------


## pujica

*andiko*  :Love:   drzim fige za ICSI - ima nas jos s tak losim nalazima, ali kao sto kaze *suzzy* bilo bi jos gore da nema postupaka koji nam mogu pomoci

----------


## Sandrij2

Sad tek vidim da ste danas opet imale spermiograme na dnevnom redu.
*Rene2*, nalaz TM nije super, ni odličan, ni dobar, ali je SASVIM SOLIDAN. Kao prvo, trebao bi ga ponoviti, ali prije tog ponavljanja, neka on lijepo pije BioAstin, L-arginin, L-karnitin i ako je od čajeva, kuhaj mu čaj od piskavice. Sigurna sam da će se popraviti. Pa pogledaj samo koliko se MM popravio nalaz nakon korištenja navedenog. (MM je i prestao pušiti). 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...0332&start=100

(neću uopće spominjati koliko želim da već ovaj mjesec razuvjeriš samu sebe da će opet biti neuspješno)

*andiko*, kod nas također nije dolazilo do likvefakcije, pa ipak je došlo do oplodnje. Ne znam stručno protumačiti, ali dogodilo se.

----------


## silkica

Volume 4.o
concetration  44,00 mill/mL
spermcount 176.00 mill
Grade A       5%
Grade B       11%
Grade C       15%
Grade D       69%

morphology (30%)      6
vitality         (>75%)    50

Ovo je astenoteratozoospermia.A je li baš tako loš?

----------


## Charlie

Nisam neki stručnjak, ali: čini mi se da ih ima puuuno pa to onda baca u sjenu njihove nesavršene osobine (nije isto kad ih je 16% progresivnih od ukupno 10 mil. ili od ukupno 60 mil., zar ne?)

----------


## silkica

Joj,Charli,hvala ti!I ja sam tako nešto razmišljala.Ovo je prvi glas koji je koliko-toliko optimističan.
Ipak me brine morfologija.Zaboravila sam napisati da je ,kad je radio spermiogram u VV,pisalo samo 2% normalnih   :Sad:  ...Ali je i pisalo da je sjeme dosta dobrog kvaliteta a i broj je bio dobar,i progresivno pokretnih 17 %.Kao što rekoh morfologija me bacila u crnjak...

----------


## pujica

*silkica* i mi isto imamo dosta losu morfologiju i to je ono kaj mene brine - sta ako takav spermic uspije u oplodnji - velike su sanse za spontani ili za bolesno dijete - zato je meni nekako lakse ako mislim da kad idemo na ivf sve takve prije odstrane

----------


## silkica

> *silkica* losu morfologiju- sta ako takav spermic - velike su sanse za spontani ili za bolesno dijete - lakse ako mislim da kad


Nisam ni razmišljala o tome...Mislila sam da takav spermić ne može oploditi jajašce...Kod MM su nepravilnosti u području glave...E,sad sam se još više zabrinula  :Crying or Very sad:  ...

----------


## silkica

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *silkica* losu morfologiju- velike su sanse za spontani ili za bolesno dijete -
> 
> 
> Nisam ni razmišljala o tome...Mislila sam da takav spermić ne može oploditi jajašce...Kod MM su nepravilnosti u području glave...E,sad sam se još više zabrinula  ...

----------


## silkica

E baš sam ovo zbrljavila   :Embarassed:  ...Nadam se da je ipak razumljivo!

----------


## pujica

i kod MM nepravilnosti u podrucju glave

a cuj, vjerojatno jesu puuno manje sanse da bas taj spermic uspije, ali obzirom da ih ima puno takvih - tko zna 

mene bas zanima kakav ce bit spermiogram MM nakon tri mjeseca uzimanja svega i svacega za poboljsanje, ali sam ionako rijesila u glavi da moramo ic na MPO pa nisam zabrinuta jer ce oni to bez problema rijesiti

----------


## silkica

I MM koristi neke preparate i vitamine već 5 mjeseci.U petak bi trebao ponoviti spermiogram.Kažem trebao jer smo već jednom odgodili.Posle 4 dana apstinencije desila mu se mala nezgodica u snu   :Laughing:  .Kaže da je sanjao mene!Valjda sada neće biti nezgoda   :Laughing:  !Prije apstinencije se dooobro ispraznio   :Wink:  !

----------


## Rene2

Sandrij, to sam i ja shvatila da je to sasvim solidno, ako si ti uspjela, onda ću valjda i ja.
Nekako se još uvijek nadam.

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni to "smrdi" na varikokelu, zbog pojacane viskoznosti, odnosno nepostojanja likvefakcije, te zbog smanjene pokretljivosti.
> Pricam iz vlastitog, tj. iskustva MM, a mi vec 4. godinu cucimo na potpomognutoj...
> 
> 
> Ako sam shvatila, TM je imao varikokelu, jel se stanje imalo popravilo nakon operacije?


MM se nje odlucio na operaciju, a prof. Vlaisavljevic iz Maribora je nama svakako ne preporucuje, tako da smo ipak kandidati za ICSI.

Andiko, hvala Bogu pa postoji IVF  :Wink:  a i prostora za cudo   :Heart:  

Rene2, evo ti najboljeg objasnjenja - ja bih prodala pola svoje biblioteke za takav nalaz, a luda sam za knjigama   :Grin:  
mi imamo oligoasthenoterato, sve 1. stepena, i bebe ni na mapi.

----------


## Rene2

*wewa* ovo je dosad najbolja utjeha.   :Kiss:

----------


## Suzzy

*wewa*, nije mi baš jasno zašto vam ne preporučuju operaciju. Čitala sam da u pravilu nije baš neko poboljšanje ali ne može biti gore, zar ne? MM je opreriran prije mjesec dana i ulažemo prilično velike nade. Prije operacije je bila olighoasthenozoospermia (A=10%, B=30%, C=10%, D=50%, a koncentracija je bila 10x10 na 6) i usprkos tome sam ipak ostala trudna. Zbilja se nadam poboljšanju ili u vidu koncentracije ili bar za koji postotak pokretljivosti.

----------


## Charlie

Evo našla sam jedan znanstveni rad ne temu spermogeneze i oogeneze i oplodnje : http://www.vms.hr/school/embrio.htm

Vidite, nismo mi jedine koje znanstveno raspravljamo o tome   :Laughing:  
Ima tu materijala za neki magistarski ili doktorat   :Grin:  

Zaprepastilo me da od pustih milijuna samo 20 - 200 spermija dođe do cilja - no to valjda znači da se probiju samo oni najbolji, prirodna selekcija, ne?

----------


## wewa

> *wewa* ovo je dosad najbolja utjeha.


  :Kiss:  

Suzzy, iskustva s operacijom varikokele su vrlo razlicita, cak dijametralno suprotna. Ja se svakako nadam da ce vama donijeti trudnocu, posebno sto ste jednom vec uspjeli prirodno zaceti i bez nje.

Ali nas je slucaj drugaciji, u braku smo skoro 5 godina i nikad nam se nije desila prirodna trudnoca, a spermiogram varira. MM nije odusevljen operacijom, mada urolozi sugerisu da bi ona _mogla_ donijeti poboljsanje, dok vrhunski ginekolog iz Maribora smatra da je najbrzi put do eventualne trudnoce ICSI, cak ni IVF. Mi smo se pomirili s tim da je potpomognuta nas put, zato vise ni ne razmisljamo o operaciji...

----------


## ekica

Jako bi voljela da imam nešto ljepše za napisati ovdje, ali stanje stvari je slijedeće:

Volume: 1,6 mL
Spermcount:83,95mill
Concentracion: 52,47 mill/mL
Grade A motility: 43% -----------> 22,6 mill/mL
Grade B motility: 12%-------------> 6,3 mill/mL
Grade C motility: 12%-------------->6,3 mill/mL
Grade D motility: 33%---------------> 17,3 mill/mL

Velocity (micron/s) MEAN 42,4      SD(45,5)      MEDIAN 42,9      S.E.M. 8,6
Linear velocity(micron/s)  MEAN 36,5      SD(17,6)      MEDIAN 37,5      S.E.M. 3,3
Linearity index  MEAN 85,3      SD(63,5)      MEDIAN 89,6      S.E.M. 12,0


pH (>7,2):				8,5
viscosity(<2cm):			< 2cm
aggulutination:			no aggulutination
round cells(<5 mill/mL):		3,5
white blood cells (<1mill/mL)	                0,5
morphology (30%)			15
vitality (>75%)			80

DIJAGNOZA: TERATOZOOSPERMIA
Dosta spermia u ejakulatu. Pokretni spermiji su progresivne gibljivosti, dobrih kinetičkih osobina. Smanjen je udio spermia s normalnom građom, uglavnom nepravilnosti u području glave spermia. Fertilnost je smanjena. Od MPO indiciran IVF-ET

Da napomenem, iako mislim da to nema neke veze obzirom da imamo problema s oblikom/građom, a ne brojem i pokretljivošću, apstinencija je bila 2 dana (iako na nalazu stoji 3 dana i iako sam i ja do jutros mislila da je 3 dana, ali mi je MM rekao da se zaigrao???? u nedjelju, ali mi to nije htio reći??????). Mislim, malo je reći da sam ljuta ko pas.

Curke, koji vrag je velocity??? I što znače ovi MEAN, SD i ostalo?? Thanks

----------


## vrcki

ekice, na žalost ne znam ništa o toma, samo da ti pošaljem utješne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sigurna sam da ima rješenja za vaš problem

----------


## emmma

*ekice*, nemogu ti nikako drugačije pomoći jer ne znam čitati nalaz, ali velocity je inače na engleskom brzina....  :Love:

----------


## andiko

> Da napomenem, iako mislim da to nema neke veze obzirom da imamo problema s oblikom/građom, a ne brojem i pokretljivošću, apstinencija je bila 2 dana (iako na nalazu stoji 3 dana i iako sam i ja do jutros mislila da je 3 dana, ali mi je MM rekao da se zaigrao???? u nedjelju, ali mi to nije htio reći??????). Mislim, malo je reći da sam ljuta ko pas.


totalno te kužim... ja sam u zadnje vrijeme bijesna ko pas.... naši muški to tako sve olako shvaćaju.. je, on bi bebu, pa buuude... samo ne shvaća šta se ja živciram toliko oko toga   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pliska

ne kužim se baš previše ali čini mi se da nije pretjerano loš i da se sa kurom vitamina i čajeva može popraviti.

----------


## Betty

*velocity* -brzina
 Ostalo ne znam ..

----------


## andiko

ekica - ja ne kužim isto kaj je kaj, ali moj nalaz izgleda dosta gore od tvog
Isto si radila u Petrovoj?

Volume: 1,0 mL 
Spermcount:25,17mill 
Concentracion: 25,17mill/mL 
Grade A motility: 6% -----------> 1,5 mill/mL 
Grade B motility: 6%-------------> 1,5mill/mL 
Grade C motility: 11%-------------->2,8mill/mL 
Grade D motility: 77%---------------> 19,4 mill/mL 

Velocity (micron/s) MEAN 26,2 SD(28,0) MEDIAN 26,4 S.E.M. 11,4
Linear velocity(micron/s) MEAN 23,1 SD(8,5) MEDIAN 23,0 S.E.M. 3,5 
Linearity index MEAN 87,3 SD(41,1) MEDIAN 89,7 S.E.M. 16,8


pH (>7,2): 8,5 
viscosity(<2cm): > 2cm 
aggulutination: no aggulutination 
round cells(<5 mill/mL): 0,3 
white blood cells (<1mill/mL) 0 
vitality (>75%) 53

----------


## andiko

cure, hvala na tješilicama - i ja sam sretna što postoji IVF, samo mi sad ide na živce što se mm ne misli uključit više nego - super draga, da, draga, a kaj je to ICSI? I onda drugi dan ne zna.... Valjda me pms uhvatio   :Mad:

----------


## Sandrij2

Mislim da je velocity na latinskom brzina. (riskiram da ispadnem glupa...) Zato se brzina u fizici označava malim _v_.
Čuj, *ekice*, pa kod TM je SVE ostalo OK, osim morfologije. Mi smo imali upravo suprotan problem, pa se s teratozoo... ja nisam puno bavila niti interesirala, nego više vezano za oligo... i astheno... No, ja bih u svakom slučaju preporučila cink:

http://www.dietpharm.hr/?PiID=77&ItemSubID=24&back=23

selen:

http://www.dietpharm.hr/?PiID=81&ItemSubID=24&back=24

Ne zaboravi na BioAstin, L-arginin, L-karnitin. 
Doktori neće preporučiti ništa od navedenog (vrlo vjerojatno), jer oni smatraju da se spermiogram ne da popraviti. Ja stvarno vjerujem da nije tako. A vjera čini čuda.

E sad, treba još malo pozabaviti se time, pokušavati popraviti spermiogram, a usput skupljati sve potrebne nalaze za IVF. Nikad se ne zna, šansa za prirodno začeće uvijek postoji, ali bolje je krenuti sa svim pretragama na vrijeme, neće škoditi.

----------


## ekica

*andiko*, da, radio je u Petrovoj.
U principu kužim da mu je OK broj progresivnih (ono A+B motility), ali ova morfologija me brine!  :/ 

I kužim da velocity znači brzina, ali mi dalje ove brojkice i kratice stavljaju upitnik iznad glave.
A što se tiče apstinencije i toga kaj je napravio, naravno da sam ljuta ko pas, ali opet si nekak mislim da bi to utjecalo na broj spermija ili njihovu pokretljivost, ali ne baš i na morfologiju - ili sam u krivu???

----------


## Storm

> *andiko*, da, radio je u Petrovoj.
> U principu kužim da mu je OK broj progresivnih (ono A+B motility), ali A što se tiče apstinencije i toga kaj je napravio, naravno da sam ljuta ko pas, ali opet si nekak mislim da bi to utjecalo na broj spermija ili njihovu pokretljivost, ali ne baš i na morfologiju - ili sam u krivu???


Ja mislim isto kao i ti, sto se tice apstinencije. 
Utjecalo bi na volume, broj spermija i pokretljivost.

----------


## Suzzy

Potpuno se slažem sa *Sandrij2*... ove doze vitamina i aminokiselina koje ti je navela (naročito L-karnitin) mogu poboljšati morfologiju, a sve ostalo vam je ok.

----------


## Sandrij2

> A što se tiče apstinencije i toga kaj je napravio, naravno da sam ljuta ko pas, ali opet si nekak mislim da bi to utjecalo na broj spermija ili njihovu pokretljivost, ali ne baš i na morfologiju - ili sam u krivu???


Da, i meni je tako logično. 
Evo još malo o selenu:
Iza željeza, cink je po važnosti drugi oligoelement u organizmu. 

  Po svojoj funkciji, cink se može slikovito usporediti s radom prometnog policajca organizma. Kontrolira i upravlja procesima izmjene tvari, nadzire rad enzimskih sustava, održava cjelovitost stanica. Nalazi se u sastavu brojnih životno važnih enzima koji obavljaju vrlo širok spektar raznih funkcija, od rasta i obnavljanja stanica, do produkcije visoko specifičnih hormona ( npr. muškog spolnog hormona, testosterona). Organizam ne može deponirati veću količinu cinka, pa ga zato treba neprestano unositi hranom. Ako smanjena koncentracija cinka u tijelu traje samo tjedan dana, već dolazi do usporenog rasta i razvoja mišića i slabije funkcije imunološkog sustava. 

  Metaboličke funkcije cinka potiču pretežno iz činjenice što je cink sastavni dio metaloenzima  (karboanhidraze, alkalne fosfataze, RNA i DNA polimeraze, timidin kinaze, karboksipeptidaze i alkalne dehidrogenaze). Cink je neophodan za proces sinteze bjelančevina, kao i u izgradnji životno važne DNA koja je osnovni element stanične jezgre. Cink potpomaže proizvodnju inzulina u gušterači, hormona koji je neophodan za iskorištavanje šećera koji je energetski izvor organizmu. Igra važnu ulogu u održavanju kiselinsko-bazne, stabilnosti tkivnih tekućina. Neophodan je za izgradnju i razvoj reproduktivnih organa. Prostata može normalno funkcionirati samo uz dovoljnu količinu cinka. Osim toga, cink regulira kontrakcijsku sposobnost mišića. 

   Prema najnovijim istraživanjima, cink zauzima značajno mjesto i u funkcioniranju mozga i povoljno djeluje u terapiji šizofrenije. Ubrzava procese zacjeljenja unutrašnjih i vanjskih ozljeda i rana. Pomaže u liječenju tegoba vezanih uz prostatu i može biti vrlo koristan u liječenju nekih oblika sterilnosti (nemogućnosti dobivanja potomstva). Cink utječe na smanjeno taloženje kolesterola na stjenkama krvnih žila. Potiče mentalnu svježinu i vitalnost, a može biti od koristi i u otklanjanju određenih mentalnih poremećaja. Ima blagotvorno djelovanje u nekim slučajevima poremećaja osjeta ukusa. Otklanja bijele pjege iz noktiju. 

  Prema najnovijim istraživanjima, s obzirom na činjenicu da je cink neophodno potreban za normalnu proizvodnju muškog spolnog hormona ( testosterona) i spermatozoida, njegov kronični nedostatak u organizmu muškaraca može bit ijedan od vodećih činilaca u nastanku impotencije, na koju se danas žali velik broj muškaraca. Možda odatle potiče, u nekim krugovima, i velika popularnost školjaka, npr. kamenica, koje se smatraju afrodizijakom  (potiču spolnu želju), jer sadrže velike količine cinka u takvom obliku koji organizam može Iako iskoristiti. Prema nekim zapažanjima, kod brojnih muškaraca koji se žale na probleme potencije, uključivanje u ishranu dodataka sa cinkom i vitaminom B6, dovodi do značajnog poboljšanja. Inače se smatra da je kod muškaraca, bez obzira na to imaju li prostatičnih tegoba ili ne, vrlo važno osigurati vrlo visoku razinu cinka u organizmu.

----------


## sonja3333

da li netko ima kakvih saznanja o tome da nekvalkitetni spermiji mogu biti uzrok ne samo nemogucnosti zaceca vec i pobacaja,gubitaka trudnoce?

----------


## Sandrij2

Pročitajte zadnja dva posta ovdje

----------


## Charlie

*Ekice*, statistički gledano ako imate puuuuno spermija (a imate) manje je važno što ih je manji % morfološki ispravan. 

Koncentracija 52,47mill/mL je više nego duplo veća od granične (20 mill/mL), pa valjda i to nešto znači...

~~~~~~ od sveg   :Heart:  da će vas vitaminski preparati dovesti što prije do malog   :Saint:  

E da, velocity je engl. za brzina...a koje su referentne vrijednosti, pojma nemam. Na onom linku koji sam jutros stavila piše da se spermiji kreću brzinom od 3mm u sekundi, a kako je prosječni put koji moraju preći 13 cm za to im treba oko 1 sat...

----------


## Isabel

*Eki*  :Love:  a hebemu sve. Ali znaš već, sad znate i hrabro u akciju za poboljšanje plivača! Svakako mislim da bi bilo dobro ponoviti sa normalnom apstinincijom (on se zaigrao   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...), pa onda s tim dalje... Bioastin mi sad pijemo, i ne znam još rezultate, ali ima jako puno pozitivnih iskustava... Mi smo tu!   :Love:

----------


## Isabel

*Eki*  :Love:  a hebemu sve. Ali znaš već, sad znate i hrabro u akciju za poboljšanje plivača! Svakako mislim da bi bilo dobro ponoviti sa normalnom apstinincijom (on se zaigrao   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...), pa onda s tim dalje... Bioastin mi sad pijemo, i ne znam još rezultate, ali ima jako puno pozitivnih iskustava... Mi smo tu!   :Love:

----------


## macka

*ekice*, ne kužim se, ali ipak mi se iz nalaza ne čini da je preloše, znate točno u čemu je problem i mislim da uz ciljane vitamine i minerale možete puno napraviti

osim toga, volumen je  :shock: , bez obzira na to što se TM malo zaigrao   :Mad:  

samo naprijed, draga, vaš   :Saint:   vas čeka

----------


## visibaba

*ekice* sad znate neprijatelja  :Mad:  i jos bolje, znate kako ga pobijediti i zato samo hrabro, vasa beba dolazi uskoro
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## dora13

jojn draga, mrzim to dok se poigraju    :Evil or Very Mad:  
nemam riječi, a znao je kaj ga čeka....no jedino volumen i količina mogu bit smanjeni, a to nije, pokretljivost nema sigurno nikakve veze sa (ne)apstinencijom...još jednom   :Evil or Very Mad:  
zbilja su nevjerojatni.....
ma biće sve ok, sam ga ti šopaj s vitaminčekima i sve će se to popravit!
i ne dopuštaj mu više da se igra.....   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ekica

curke drage, hvala na svim tješilicama i svemu kaj ste napisale!
ja osobno imam neku averziju prema tabletama i uzimanju tih stvarčica na svoju ruku (a MM ima genetsku predispoziciju za lošu jetru), ali nemam sada baš puno opcija;
ili ću naći neke čajeve ili takvo što pa ću ga time filati (možda onaj receptić od Gejshe, čini mi se, ono s medom i svačim unutra) ili ću ipak "pregristi" i kupiti tablete pa vidjeti ima li nakon nekog vremena poboljšanja.

Uf, danas nije moj dan...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

*ekice,* cure su vec sve rekle, ja ti samo saljem pusu tjesilicu   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## andiko

*ekica* - draga, ja ih ti preporučila da simultano dok dragog kljukaš sa vitaminčekima i ostalim.... se prijavite u neku MPO kliniku. Čeka se jako dugo za postupak, pa dok tamo čekaš radiš u kućnoj radinosti... (osim ako imaš love za privatnika, naravno..)   :Kiss:

----------


## ekica

*andiko* tako sam nekako i mislila, moram o tome još s MM popričati večeras.
Inače, slijedeći tjedan idem po uputnice za hormone, u ovom ciklusu vadim progesteron, a u slijedećem sve ostale hormone i čim s tim budem gotova s tim naručujem se negdje. Priv. gin. mi je preporučio Radakovića u Petrovoj (rekao da kažem da me on poslao pa sam skontala da su si neki frendovi) - znaš štogod o njemu?

----------


## andiko

ja ti nisam u petrovoj, ali mi se trenutno čini kao najbolja opcija. Na VV je gužva, a na SD-u nemaju inkubatore. O Petrovoj pričaju sve ok. 
Ako je s tvojim cuklusima sve ok, možeš u prirodne IVF-ove. Svakako provjeri hormone inapravi briseve.... Mislim da se na prirodne IVF-ove ne čeka.... (btw na VV se plaća, a u Petrovoj ne)....pa sad - ne znam točno koje su ti opcije. Ti sama najbolje znaš... 
Ja ti želim bebicu što prije   :Kiss:

----------


## silkica

> I MM koristi neke preparate i vitamine već 5 mjeseci.U petak bi trebao ponoviti spermiogram.Kažem trebao jer smo već jednom odgodili.Posle 4 dana apstinencije desila mu se mala nezgodica u snu   .Kaže da je sanjao mene!Valjda sada neće biti nezgoda   !Prije apstinencije se dooobro ispraznio   !


Opet ista priča sinoć!Pa čovječe,izdrži 4 dana!
Valjda svi ovi silni vitamini podižu i .....hm.....  :Grin:  
Sad opet čekamo utorak!

----------


## Pepina

*ekice*,samo da ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1da što prije popravite spermiogram.
Na potpomognutoj ima isto ova tema(mislim da se zove kako ste popravili spermiograme),pa možda tamo nađeš nešto korisnoga  :Love:

----------


## Indi

Ekice ništa to nije nepremostivo i ja bih nadodala na sve one preparate da uzmete acetyl-l-carnitin uz njega se može i sam l-carnit i uzima se prije doručka bar pola sata. L-arginin se također uzima na što prazniji želudac i to najbolje navečer pola sata prije spavanja.Inače, ove aminokiseline su zdrave, pa te ne treba brinuti što su tablete jer ima dobra svojstva tipa poboljšavanju koncentraciju, jačaju srce, itd., da ne nabrajam. 

Kao što su cure napisale, sad znaš u čemu je problem, a on nije nerješiv i zato u kupovinu i za par mjeseci, a možda i prije se bude dogodilo iznenađenje    :Heart:

----------


## andiko

*ekica* - btw - ja isto mrzim tablete, al ono fakat kad trebam andol popit se nećkam. Zato ti i spominjem prirodni IVF.... Ima puno manje šansi za uspjeh, ali se ne kljukaš ni sa čim...

----------


## stelerina

Evo i mene da se pridruzim s spermiogramom MM

Volume: 2,0 mL 
Spermcount:51,20mill 
Concentracion: 25,60 mill/mL 
Grade A motility: 46% -----------> 11,8 mill/mL 
Grade B motility: 20%-------------> 5,1 mill/mL 
Grade C motility: 13%-------------->3,3 mill/mL 
Grade D motility: 21%---------------> 5,4 mill/mL 

Velocity (micron/s)          MEAN 32,3 SD(33,4) MEDIAN 32,1 S.E.M. 5,5 
Linear velocity(micron/s) MEAN 29,1 SD(10,6)  MEDIAN 29,0  S.E.M. 1,7 
Linearity index                MEAN 90,0 SD(47,0) MEDIAN 91,2  S.E.M. 7,7 


pH (>7,2): 8,0 
viscosity(<2cm): < 2cm 
aggulutination: no aggulutination 
round cells(<5 mill/mL): 0,6 
white blood cells (<1mill/mL) 0,1 
morphology (30%) 30 
vitality (>75%) 80 

Srednje spermija u ejakulatu. Pokretni spermiji su progresivne gibljivosti, dobrih kinetickih osobina. Fertilnost je normalna.

Ono sto mene zabrinjava je srednje spermija u ejakulatu
Apstinirali smo 2 ili 3 dana ne sjecam se vise tocno

----------


## pujica

ajde ne prdaj *stelac* ovako dobar spermiogram vec dugo nisam vidla

----------


## stelerina

*pujica*  :Love:   ne kuzim se u spermiograme, vidjela sam da je ok, al me zabrinuo dio gdje pise "srednje spermija u ejakulatu"...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ekica

*stelač* daj se draga ne brini! 
Sve iznad 20 mill/mL je dobar nalaz, a TM ima 25mill/mL. A i daj pogledaj koji je to postotak brzo progresivnih i progresivnih - ej, skoro 70%!!! I još morfologija dobra....
Draga, nemaš razloga za brigu, bar što se TM tiče!

Vidiš, mi ih imamo puno (dakle, skoro duplo više mill/mL), ali koja korist kada su bezglavi!   :Razz:

----------


## Storm

> *stelač* daj se draga ne brini! 
> Sve iznad 20 mill/mL je dobar nalaz, a TM ima 25mill/mL. A i daj pogledaj koji je to postotak brzo progresivnih i progresivnih - ej, skoro 70%!!! I još morfologija dobra....
> Draga, nemaš razloga za brigu, bar što se TM tiče!


*stelerina*  da MM ima takav spermiogram ja bi skakala od srece ovako :D

----------


## stelerina

dobro, onda sutim   :Embarassed:  
vec sam ga jucer zajasila da ce pit vitamine, da se nes ne pokvari   :Embarassed:  
dobro, dobro, nestajem  8)

----------


## silkica

> Volume 4.o
> concetration  44,00 mill/mL
> spermcount 176.00 mill
> Grade A       5%
> Grade B       11%
> Grade C       15%
> Grade D       69%
> 
> morphology (30%)      6
> ...


Stigao nam je nalaz.čini mi se da se popravio,ali je i dalje asthenoteratozoospermia.Molim vas,uporedite ga s ovim što je radio u 8 mjesecu p.g.Ljubim vas,pleaseee!
volume        2,6 mL
concentracion      70,37 mill/mL
spermcount          182,96mill
grade A                11%
grade B                12%
grade C                12%
grade D                65%
morphology(30%)              21%
vitality(>75%)                   62%

----------


## ekica

*silkica* nalaz se fakat poboljšao, posebno morfologija! Mislim, sa 6 na 21 to je fenomenalno!  :D 
A i broj brzo progresivnih, iako nije velik, ipak je duplo veći nego je bio!
Po meni, imaš razloga za optimizam!

Daj mi pls. reci da li je bila jednaka apstinencija i kod prvog i kod drugog sperm. i što TM od preparata koristi (ovo te pitam jer i mi imamo baš s morfologijom problema)

----------


## pujica

pa bolji je definitivno samo znas ja mislim da kod ovakvih tezih nalaza nema bas prevelike mogucnosti za poboljsanje - ide ovako pomalo, ali da ce doc do normospermie - sumnjam (isto vrijedi i za MM)

----------


## gejsha

:D  super idete na bolje 

jel mu se volumen smanjio malo ili si krivo napisala  :?

----------


## silkica

Mene opet tješi broj,jer ih,hvala Bogu,ima dosta.Juče je bio kod urologa i on je rekao da ne vidi razlog zašto ne bi došlo do začeća prirodnim putem,a i endokrinolog je isto rekao.Pa,de ti sad znaj...Sad smo skupili kamaru nalaza i mojih i njegovih i idemo ponovo u VV.I dobro sam napisala volumen,ali kaže da se nije mogao dobro skoncentrisati.Zamislite onda koliko ih ima u 4,0!Duplo više   :Smile:  !

Ekice,prestao je pušiti :D ,proxeed,oligogal (multivitamini) sa selenom,bundavino ulje,to je koristio redovno.Prah piskavice s medom,L-carnitin (1 bočicu),vitamin C,magnezijum-cink-kalcijum u zadnjih mjesec dana.

----------


## silkica

Apstinencija je prvi put bila 8 dana,a ovaj 7 dana.

----------


## ekica

> jel mu se volumen smanjio malo ili si krivo napisala  :?


to, na kraju krajeva, nije bitno. Ono što je super je koncentracija u mililitru, a to je kod silkicinog muža super (prvi nalaz 44mil/mL, a sada 70 mil/mL  :shock: )

----------


## gejsha

znam da nije bitno ali pomislila sma da jekrivo napisala   :Embarassed:

----------


## ekica

... što i dalje nije razlog da se crveniš!   :Kiss:

----------


## pujica

zvao sad MM, bio kod urologa sa svim nalazima i doktor kaze da obzirom da je uroloski sve ok nema mogucnosti nikakve pomoci osim da pije e vit, cink i minerale (one sve na l-) i da nam je jedina opcija mpo

tako da sad kad to zna i sluzbeno potvrdjeno od doktora nadam se da ce bit otvoreniji prema onome sta nas ceka

----------


## silkica

Možda je na početku to teško prihvatiti,ali...MM uopšte i ne pomišlja na tu mogućnost.Kaže da je uvjeren da ćemo uspijeti prirodno...Ali vidjećemo šta nam savjetuju u Vuku...

----------


## Alyssa

Evo, upravo smo dobili nalaze od MD i sad smo   :Crying or Very sad:  

Apstinencija: 4 dana
Volumen ejakulata: 4 ml (>2 ml)
Viskoznost: normalna
Broj spermija 53 milijuna/ml (>20 milijuna/ml)
Broj spermija u ejakulatu: 212 mil./ml (>40 mil./ml)
Pokretljivost - pokretni: 8 mil./ml (*15%*)
             - nepokretni: 45 mil./ml
Kinetika: 3 (1-4)
Morfologija: *24* (% normalnih)   (>30%)
Dijagnoza: Asthenoteratozoospermia

I to sve nakon sto MD vec 3-4 mjeseca uzima kombinacije vitamina i minerala koje nam je preporucila jedna nutricionistica (cink, selen C, E i B kompleks te pivski kvasac)! A cijelo to vrijeme mislili smo da je problem u meni, jer su mi prekratki ciklusi, pa mi brzo padne progesteron. I tako se ja vec par mjeseci raspravljam s doktoricom da mi da dabroston ili utrogestan (jer je hormonska analiza pokazala dovoljno progesterona 21. dan ciklusa - naravno, kad padne tek 22. ili 23. i to naglo), da bi sad iskrsnuo potpuno novi problem!
Je li uopce moguce da se ovakav nalaz popravi i da se zatrudni prirodnim putem? I sto je najbolje za pokretljivost spermija dodati vitaminima koje vec uzima: L-arginin, L-carnitin ili Bioastin?
Sorry, znam da postavljam puno pitanja, nije mi bila namjera daviti, ali smo novi u ovome, a presli smo 35. i nekako smo uvijek mislili da je dobiti bebu "piece of cake" pa smo sad malo izgubljeni i uopce ne znamo sto dalje...

----------


## Indi

Alyssa ne daj se obeshrabriti!!!

Mislim da je bolje da se prebacite na Bioastin (2x2), acetyl-l-carnatin (ujutro na tašte) i l-arginin (prije spavanja, tj.najmanje sat vremena nakon jela). Kod muževa nekih cura Bioastin je već za mjesec dana dao izvrsne rezultate,   zato samo hrabro naprijed, nek dragi kupi sve navedeno i nek samo kusa, a vi se do tad hopsajte i pridruži nam se na Odobrojavanju gdje se razgovara, jada i tome sl.

----------


## Indi

A da je moguće prirodno ostati trudan dokaz ti je naša Sandrij2, a i neke druge cure s foruma. I zato, u kupovinu, optimizam i naprijed!  :Love:

----------


## ekica

Alyssa - gdje ste radili spermiogram? Jesi nam prepisala cijeli nalaz? Mislim, zbunjuje me ovo pokretni/nepokretni... Da li je igdje napisano koliki broj je brzo progresivnih, koliki progesivnih i slično?

Što se tiče ovog "terato" dijela, 24% nije jako loš nalaz, i sama vidiš da je 30 granica!
Dobra stvar je što imate veliki broj spermija/mL, a znamo da je samo jedan dovoljan, zar ne?   :Wink:  

Nemoj biti u bedu, neka TD uzima ove preparate što ti je Indi napisala i sve će biti OK!

----------


## Alyssa

Cure, hvala na savjetu, idem odmah u kupovinu. Necemo, doduse, izbaciti sve vitamine i minerale koje vec uzima, jer su u ovim dozama dobro odmjereni i ne mogu uciniti nikakvu stetu, a tko zna - mozda bi bez njih ovaj nalaz bio jos losiji.
Ekice, nalazi su iz Petrove - mene je isto zbunilo sto i tebe (pokretni/nepokretni), ali MD kaze da je to cijeli nalaz - naime, fotkao ga je i poslao mi ga mailom, jer sam bila nestrpljiva, a on bas nije mogao pricati pred ljudima s posla.
Dodatno me muci sto mi sada doktorica definitivno nece dati dabroston (a ide samo na recept), a bez njega, cak i ako se spermiogram i popravi - tesko da moze doci do trudnoce.

Znam da je ovo malo "off topic", ali moze li mi netko ukratko reci sto, u medjuvremenu, dalje? Trazim uputnicu za npr. Petrovu i sta onda? I koliko se ceka za pregled i potpomognutu, ako se ne ide privatno? Znam da sam nestrpljiva i da nitko od nas ovdje nema vremena, ali meni su dodatna otegotna okolnost moje godine, a danas sam (nakon loseg nalaza spermiograma) lagano histericna, pa nemojte zamjeriti.

----------


## Indi

*Alyssa* nisam shvatila priču s progesteronom najbolje jer ako ti je progesteron u redu, onda nema potrebe za dabrostanom...kako znaš da ti naglo pada? Pretpostavljaš ili  si vadila nalaz i tih dana?
Ja sam imala povišen prolaktina, a progesteron više nego dobar, ali su mi ciklusi šetali od tog prolaktina po 7-8dana. Prvo sam pila vitex(biljka) koji mi je spustio prolaktin...a kasnije sam se prebacila na čaj od vrkute kojemu je velika vrlina da uravnotežuje sve hormone, jača maternicu, deblja endometrij  i još mnogo toga dobroga. Nakon što sam ga pila ciklus mi se u dva dana uštimao, ovisno o jajniku, što mi je normalno. Zato ti preporučujem da kreneš s vrkutom jer ako i imaš problema s progesteronom, on će ti to već najvjerojatnije u mjesec dana pijenja srediti. Pogledaj malo na temu marulja, tamo se o tome dosta pisalo.

Znam da ludiš i radi godina i svega skupa, ali sve je  to vjerojatno prilično rješivo, sad samo korak po korak,....a za pitanja vezana za potpomognutu moraš pitati na pdf-u potpomognuta ili tu : http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewforum.php?f=15

tamo imaš i temu kako su cure poboljšale spermiogram svojih muževa, a možeš potražiti o tome još i preko pretražnika.   :Heart:

----------


## Indi

Evo teme kako popraviti spermiogram:  http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=10332&start=0

----------


## Alyssa

*Indi*, sto se tice progesterona, ja ti po grafikonima vidim da mi bas jako skoci temperatura i onda naglo padne 7-9. dan nakon ovulacije i odmah iduci dan dobijem vjesticu, pa mi je lutealna faza, dakle, u prosjeku 8 dana. Jedna privatna doktorica pogledala mi je grafikone i rekla da dosta lose izgledaju i da bi ona probala s dabrostonom, ali socijalna na to odmahuje rukom, jer su nalazi dobri 7. dan iza ovulacije, pa je to, kao, dokaz da je progesteron OK. A kod takvih ciklusa obicno uspije doci do oplodnje, ali ne i do implantacije, jer progesteron prerano opadne. Prema savjetu nekih cura na forumu, pocela sam piti 2x25 g B6, ali evo, kod mene nije djelovao, ni nakon 2 mjeseca nije mi se produzila lutealna faza.

Hvala ti puno na linkovima  i savjetima  :Heart:  . Molim te samo da mi jos napises gdje kupujes vrkutu, to mi stvarno zvuci korisno.

----------


## ekica

alyssa, MM je radio spermiogram u petrovoj i skroz drugačije izgleda.
ajde ti baci oko na to kad dođeš doma pa nam sve lijepo prepiši...

----------


## Charlie

Vrkutu imaš u biljnim apotekama a i u nekim običnima, radi ju Suban i kutijica dođe cca 12 kuna

----------


## Charlie

I MM je radio u Petrovoj i ima malo drugačije "rubrike": što se tiče pokretljivosti imaju A, B, C i D kategoriju, a mjere i brzinu, i linearnu brzinu.

----------


## Alyssa

Sad sam tek zbunjena!
Nista, pricekat cu da MD i ja dodjemo doma, pa javim kad "prekontroliram" nalaz.
Thnx za informaciju o vrkuti, imam 2 biljne apoteke na putu do doma, pa cu je probati naci.

----------


## pujica

> Jedna privatna doktorica pogledala mi je grafikone i rekla da dosta lose izgledaju i da bi ona probala s dabrostonom, ali socijalna na to odmahuje rukom, jer su nalazi dobri 7. dan iza ovulacije, pa je to, kao, dokaz da je progesteron OK.


pa moze ti i privatna doktorica napisat recept, to je svejedno, bitno je da ga imas (a lijek platis) 

osim toga, jesi sigurna da si vadila progesteron tocno 7 dana iza O (jer O zna setati, pa je mozda bilo prerano ili preksno za vadjenje)

----------


## Alyssa

Prilicno sam sigurna da sam progesteron vadila 7 DPO, a vidim i iz starih grafikona kako mi naglo i prebrzo padne progesteron, ali taman nakon tog famoznog 7. dana. Da sam isla 8. ili 9., progesterona vise ne bi bilo.
Ja sam mislila da ti recept mora dati socijalna ginicka   :Embarassed:  , a privatna mi to nije spominjala, jer je valjda mislila da znam, ali da necu traziti da ne platim - hvala na pojasnjenju.

----------


## Indi

Logično mi je da ti se lutealna nije produžila uz vitamin B, ako fali progesterona. Je si li ikad vadila prolaktin jer njegovo povišenje dovodi do smanjenja progesterona...npr.meni je doktorica pretpostavila da mi je prolaktin skočio jer mi je M šetala 7-8 dana tamo-vamo odjednom, ali kako je on hormon stresa znam da mi je od njega i kratko je trajalo, pa nije utjecalo na smanjenje progesterona.
U svakom slučaju vjerujem da bi ti taj čaj trebao uravnotežiti hormone (pij ga što više tijekom dana), pokušaj se što manje nervirati, a dok progesteron ne dođe na svoje, koristi dabrostan. Nadam se da ćeš nam se čim prije javiti s lijepim vijestima.  :Love:

----------


## Alyssa

Cure, provjerila sam jucer nalaz i ovo sto sam vam napisala je definitivno _sve_ sto u njemu pise! Sad mi stvarno nije jasno: nalaz je iz Petrove, ali nema ni kategorija pokretljivosti ni podataka o brzini  :? Nije mi jasno o cemu to ovisi i zasto i nama to nisu pregledali.

*Indi*, prolaktin (kao i hormone stitnjace) vadila sam naknadno pa su mi tek u srijedu gotovi nalazi, jer je moja genijalna doktorica mislila da ne treba - a jos mi uvijek nije dala uputnicu ni za ostale hormone, jer ni to, po njoj, nije bitno. Hvala na lijepim zeljama, a s cajem krecem vec danas!

----------


## Suzzy

*Alyssa*, ja ću ti samo reći - mijenjaj ginekologa.

----------


## Indi

> *Alyssa*, ja ću ti samo reći - mijenjaj ginekologa.


Potpisujem. Ili je dobro stisni i budi uporna kad želiš da ti da neki napraviti neki nalaz.

----------


## visibaba

evo me napokon da napisem nalaz pa ak se nekome da prokomentirati:

3 dana apstinencije
Volume: 5,3 mL
Spermcount: 141,77 mill
Concentracion: 26,75 mill/mL
Grade A motility: 13% -----------> 3,5 mill/mL
Grade B motility: 13%-------------> 3,5 mill/mL
Grade C motility: 10%--------------> 2,7 mill/mL
Grade D motility: 64%---------------> 17,1 mill/mL

_ovaj dio ja nis ne kuzim:_
Velocity (micron/s) MEAN 26,3 SD(29,2) MEDIAN 23,5 S.E.M. 7,8
Linear velocity(micron/s) MEAN 25,1 SD(9,3) MEDIAN 22,3 S.E.M. 2,5
Linearity index MEAN 95,1 SD(40,1) MEDIAN 95,2 S.E.M. 10,7


pH (>7,2): 7,8
viscosity(<2cm): < 2cm
aggulutination: no aggulutination
round cells(<5 mill/mL): 1,8
white blood cells (<1mill/mL) 0,1
morphology (30%) 14
vitality (>75%) 62

Dijagnoza: asthenoteratozoospermia
Dosta spermija u ejakulatu. Iako je smanjen udio pokretnih spermija ima spermija s progresivnom gibljivoscu. Smanjen je udio spermija s normalnom građom, uglavnom nepravilnosti u podrucju glave spermija. Fertilnost je smanjena. Od MPO indiciran IVF-ET.

kak vam ovo izgleda, ima li nade za poboljsanje? iako meni i to poboljsanje ne ulijeva pretjerano nadu kad ja nemam ovulaciju  :Sad: . Ocito nam ne gine IVF, stimulirani.
sve vase savjete cu zapisati sto mu moram kupiti al nekako se ne usudim uvalit mu to bez konzultacije s dr. jer sam negdje procitala da ovi l-pripravci podizu jetrene probe, a njemu je ionako jetra koma zbog drugih lijekova koje uzima :/ .

----------


## ekica

draga v.,

vidim da, što se morfologije tiče, tu ste negdje kao kod MM (mi imamo 15%). Dosta vam je mali broj brzo progresivnih, ali većina savjeta oko poboljšanja spermiograma se i odnosi na pokretljivost te broj (a vaš broj je super!!!) i tu se stvarno u dosta slučajeva postižu lijepa poboljšanja!

Što se tiče tih vitamina i ostalih pripravaka, ja se također nisam usudila s tim igrati jer MM ima genetsku predispoziciju slabe jetre i mi smo se rađe odlučili za onaj recept sa medom i hrpom svega unutra (vidi, mislim prvu stranu ovog topica, gejsha je stavila recept) i to jede 2x dnevno!

pusa i samo hrabro!   :Love:  

PS: ovaj srednji dio nalaza ni ja ne kužim pa ako nađeš nekoga tko to može protumačiti.. bilježim se

----------


## Charlie

Pronašla sam na webu nešto vezano za velocity parametre. 

Radi se o brzini spermija, naravno, pri čemu je *velocity* brzina kretanja spermija od točke A do točke B krivudavim putem kakvim se već spermiji kreću; *linear velocity* je brzina kojom spermiji pređu zamišljeni put od A do B kao ravnu crtu, a *linearity index* je omjer linear velocity i velocity i što je bliži 100%, to bolje. 

Link http://www.inst.co.kr/download/sperm21_en.pdf, stranica 7 ima lijepi grafički prikaz ovoga što sam probala objasniti.

----------


## Betty

evo ja nasla jednu finu pricu koju je stvarno steta ne procitati 

http://www.beta.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=335

----------


## Suzzy

> evo ja nasla jednu finu pricu koju je stvarno steta ne procitati 
> http://www.beta.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=335


Zbilja divna priča.... ohrabrujuće za sve parove sa istom dijagnozom.
A bogme i svi mi koji kukamo zbog astheno, oligo i ostalih zoospermia trebali bi ustvari biti sretni (iako je svakome njegov teret najteži)

----------


## AnneM

Da li neko zna da li Hypospermia " jako malo volumen "  može uticati na plodnost ?
Dali smanjena razina fruktoze u sjemenu ima isto nekakve veze sa hypospermiom  :? 

Liječnik kaže da navodno nema dovoljno tekućine koja bi donijela spermije do mog  cerviksa pa predlaže inseminaciju slijedeći mjesec ...

----------


## Indi

Ja ne znam, pitaj cure na potpomognutoj, možda koja zna. 

Pogledaj i tu : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypospermia

----------


## niccoleta

danas smo bili na spermiogramu.
nalazi su u četvrtak.
javim vam ovdje čim ih dobijem.
jedva čekam četvrak, al tek oko 14h.
MM je dobio uptnicu za sterilitet, a šifra je N46, N97 je šifra za žensku neplodnost, a N46 za mušku neplodnost! ja gledala kad je tražila po knjizi i da, dala mu je uputnicu (tj.meni je dala jer sam ja išla po nju) dr opće prakse bez imalo problema!

----------


## Indi

Pa i inače te uputnice daju dr.opće praks, nama je isto bila dala bez problema.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nalaz bude dobar!!!

----------


## ella28

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kvalitetne, brojne i brze plivače !

----------


## gejsha

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude super  :D

----------


## niccoleta

> Pa i inače te uputnice daju dr.opće praks, nama je isto bila dala bez problema.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nalaz bude dobar!!!


znam, ali jedna je cura napisala da je njoj za NJM uputnicu dao njen ginekolog  :/  .

hvala na vibrama!   :Smile:

----------


## niccoleta

> Pa i inače te uputnice daju dr.opće praks, nama je isto bila dala bez problema.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nalaz bude dobar!!!


znam, ali jedna je cura napisala da je njoj za NJM uputnicu dao njen ginekolog  :/  .

hvala na vibrama!   :Smile:

----------


## ina*

~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar nalaz

----------


## ive25

Upadam, samo da komentiram ovo u vezi uputnica....
MM ih redovito piše moj ginekolog. Čak mu je dao i uputnice za VV, za androloga i za spermiogram. Samo ponesi zdravstvenu od SM i zamoli gina da ti ih ispiše, ako ti je tako jednostavnije!

----------


## niccoleta

volumen: 4,6
pH 8
Koncentracija spermija 91
br.sp.u sjemenu 417
likvefakcija 2 (1-normalno, 2-nenormalno)

vitalnost 78%
Motilitet 72%
A) 53%
B) 17%
C)2%
D)28%

Leukociti 0-1
Morfologija
a) normalni oblici 38%
b)pat.oblik glave 50%
c) pat.oblik sredine tijela 11%
d) pat.oblik repa 1%

Cink 2,1
Kisela fosfataza 1468 (ref.vrijednosti 250-1300-znači povišeno je)
Fruktoza 21
Citrat 25,4

Dodatne pr. 0-1E, nešto mladih formi

Evo cure komentirajte

----------


## Sandrij2

*niccoleta*, ovo je jedan sasvim dobar nalaz. Ima jako puno spermija u ejakulatu i super su pokretljivi, tako da se onaj nešto manji broj normalnih oblika potpuno izgubi naspram ovih dobrih referenci. 
To je moje mišljenje...
Šta piše kao dijagnoza na nalazu?

----------


## Sandrij2

A sad vidim da normalnih oblika mora biti više od 30%, a vi imate 38%. Mislim da je ovo super i da je dijagnoza normozoospermia!   :Klap:

----------


## Suzzy

*niccoleta*, čestitam na odličnom nalazu!  :D

----------


## gejsha

:D  nycoleta čestitam na odličnom nalazu  :D

----------


## gejsha

:Grin:

----------


## dora13

niccoleta, super nalaz!  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## niccoleta

nema dijagnoze.... baš su ćaknuti, ne piše normozoospermija, ali i ja mislim da je to ok nalaz.... malo me mući što su ćaknuti u glavu, ali šta je tu je.... sad zezam MM da su mu momci malo blentavi, ali ok je i zadovoljna sam...
vidjet ću danas šta će ginekol reći, valjda će me primiti na folikulom. jer sam se privatno dogovarala s njom.

----------


## Indi

Niccoleta  :D

----------


## dora13

niccoleta, malo jako off topic, al sa brojem postova smo tu negdje   :Love:

----------


## niccoleta

pa viš i da smo se registrirale tu negdje, 4 dana razlike...  :Smile:

----------


## dora13

zbilja   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## pujica

http://www.vecernji.hr/home/tehno/808078/index.do

hm da  :/

----------


## zelimo_bebu

pujica.....hm...  :Laughing:  ...a što kad M ne želi slip gaćice   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...on kaže da "im" treba zraka....  :Laughing:

----------


## pujica

pa i treba - bolje je nosit bokserice

meni je samo smjesno kako umjesto da jednostavno ne nose mobitel u dzeou izmisljaju nekakve gace koje ce kao zaustavit zracenje (a jos su k tome i slip)

----------


## sweety

:Nope:   :Nope:   :Nope:  

Na svu sreću moj dragi ne nosi mob među ...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## gejsha

moj nema ni jedne bokserice..nece to da nosi   :Rolling Eyes:   pa smo kupili gace za broj-dva vece   :Grin:    a mob. sto kaze sweety fala bogu nenosi u gacama   :Wink:

----------


## samara4

ovo je spermiogram MM od prije godinu dana,dijagnoza normozoospermia iako se meni ove brojkice baš i ne čine zadovoljavajuće pa vas molim da iskomentirate šta vi mislite o tome? posebno me brine morfologija. Unaprijed hvala

Apstinencija:7 dana
volumen:2,5 ml
ph:7,7
vitalnost:59%
HOS:67%
St.sperm.(mil/ml):0,7
leukociti(mil/ml):0,4
Koncentracija spermija(mil/ml):47,0
pokretnih:65%
progresivno pokretnih:23%
Morfologija:
-normalnih:22%
-abnormalnih: -glava:37%
                     -vrat:31%
                     -rep:10%
                 ukupno:78%

----------


## niccoleta

da, malo je morfologija tj. broj normalnih mali, kod MM je 38% normalnih, a piše da je sve preko 30% ok....
ALI važno je da ima normalnih.

----------


## marina r.

apstinencija -4
volumen ejakulata-4,5
ph vrijednost 7.9
likvefakacija normalna
konc.spermatozoida 1.6
broj spermatozoida 7.2
konc.okruglih stanica 1
pokretljivost /
a-brzo progresivno 0
pokretni 0
b-sporo progresivno 19
pokretni 1.4
c- neprogresivno 6
pokretni 0.4
d-nepokretni75
                  54
morfologija 6
dijagnoza teratooligoasthenozoospermia
napomena okrugle stanice su mlade stanice spermatogeneze

ovo je zadnji nalaz od muža mi sad mi objasnite što ovo sve znači i po ovom nalazu jeli se može ikako zatrudniti .molim vas

----------


## pujica

moj muz ima istu dijagnozu (s tim sto ipak ima i malo brzo pokretnih spermija) i svi doktori su nam rekli da prirodno nema sanse nego samo uz ivf (potpomognutu oplodnju)

----------


## samara4

imam jedno pitanje:kolko je najbolje da bude apstinencija prije spermiograma.Molim hitan odgovor,jel ako mi danas  :Preskace uze:  , onda će bit kasno da u pon.ode.  :Grin:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Minimalno 3 dana, max 7 dana...tako nam rekao dr. Čolak sa VV-a!!!!

----------


## samara4

onda od danas navečer do ponedjeljka bude taman.hvala  :Love:

----------


## sweety

> a i ljeto je  ponovite na jesen pa cete vidjeti da je puno bolji od ovoga sada u ljeto je svima losh .. nazalost spermici ne podnose dobro vrucinu


Uh, ima nešto u tome...
Eto ja šaljem svog dragog da napravi spermiogram. Možda bolje da ga pošaljem nakon ljeta...
Malo me frka da ga ne ugvati bad, naime dosad je imao puno problema sa ušima... Sužene kanale, a sa tim puno upala... Navodno nisu bili zaušnjaci nego obične upale. Valjda bakterijske...
Pa me zanima ako tko zna, kako to djeluje na spermiće?

Dali da se brinem ili ne?
 :Sad:   :/

----------


## gejsha

Nemorash se brinuti bez razloga pogotovo prije no sto uopce napravi spermiogram.
Jedna obična temperatura od 39 moze ih sve unistiti, jedno kupanje u vrćućoj kupki takodjer ali oni se i povrate ubrzo za no frks   :Wink:  
Ako nije prebolio zaušnjake itd. nevidim razlog da se brinesh   :Wink:  
Nitko nemoze garantirati naravno dali ce nalaz biti dobar ili losh,prvo ga napravite ako imate razloga za sumnju naravno   :Wink:

----------


## sweety

Thnx.....

----------


## bak

moze li mi netko reci koliko spermatozoidima treba vremena da se oporave nakon sto je klamidija izljecena? pusa svima

----------


## pujica

spermogeneza (stvaranje novih spermija) traje 3 mjeseca, tako da racunaj na toliki period da sve opet bude u najboljem redu

----------


## samara4

Evo nalaza MM novog spermiograma.

Vol:2.800
likvefakcija:norm.
st.spermatog. 1.0
leukociti:4,3 mil/ml
Vitalnost:75%
HOS%   49
-DOSTA RASPADNUTIH STANICA???

zbroj:             cells counted          sample       concentration     percent
total:               460                       79,1             28,2                 100
motile:             151                       26,0             9,3                   33
progressive:     107                       18,4              6,6                  23

usporedba:       actual value        standard        units           status
total cont.         28,0                       20,0          m/ml          Pass
motility:            33                          50                %           Fail
rapid cells:        32                          25                %           Pass

rapid   4          32 %
medium  3       1 %
slow  2              4 %
static  0-1        63 %

I još piše napomena povišeni leukociti i dijagnoza teratozoospermia. Jel to stvarno tak loše???

----------


## samara4

ma sve brojke su mi se pomakle pa se ništa ne vidi. Trebalo je pisati:

rapid:  32%
medium: 1%
slow: 4 %
static: 63 %

A za morfologiju piše ovo što mi se čini strašno:

summary:
TOTALS:*
normal: 7(6%)
abnormal:104(94%*)

ABNORMAL DISTRIBUTION
Slight Amorph: 18(16%)
Abnormal:       86(77%)

PROCESSING:
Total cells:     111
Total frames   21

CALCULATED INDEX:
*Morph index:   23% *  

pa kak onda dijagnoza nije astenoterato????

----------


## bak

znam samo ako su leukociti poviseni da se radi o nekoj upali ili infekciji, pa je to mozda i glavniji razlog lose dijagnoze. mozda kakva bakterija koja se moze rijesiti antibiotikom. sretno, cure ce ti jos bolje reci

----------


## samara4

*bak*,hvala nadam se da je samo to  :Love:

----------


## pujica

> mozda nije za tu, ali tu sam ko doma....
> zna li neka od vas , ukoliko je neciji muz imao ovu bestiju nakon sto ju je izljecio, koliko je trebalo da mu spermogram dodje u dobro stanje, da dodje do trudnoce....

----------


## pujica

*bak* prebacila sam ti pitanje ovdje jer postoji tema o spermiogramima i nije potrebna nova

*samara* uff, ne zvuci bas dobro, meni je isto cudno da nije asthenoterato, ali terato svakako je...no to moze bit i od neke upale ili bakterije i brzo se popravit...najbolje da odete na daljnju obradu i drzim fige da je neki bezvezni razlog

----------


## Sandrij2

samara, ovo je lagana astheno... i teratozoospermia. 
Ja vam svakako preporučam nešto od prirodnih pripravaka. Nama se npr. sa 7% (A+B) pokretljivost povećala na 30% nakon neke terapije koju sam ja sama odredila MM, a pročitala na forumu. Odi na potpomognutu, na temu KAKO STE POPRAVILI SPERMIOGRAME. Mislim da nije dugo podignuta, pa pogledaj na 2,3,4... stranici.

----------


## Sandrij2

Evo link, našla sam:

kako ste popravili spermiograme

----------


## samara4

*pujice, sandrij* hvala na objašnjenju. MM se sad strašno boji tog brisa uretre,jel od nekoga M to radio i da li je samo neugodno ili baš jako boli? Da ga znam pripremiti!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## samara4

*visibaba* imaš pravo, krivo sam napisala dijagnozu tu na ovoj temi. Piše Asthenozoospermia. Nego sam ja mislila kak to da nije i terato pa sam to automatski i napisala  :Grin:

----------


## Sandrij2

MM nije radio bris uretre, ali sam čitala da je dosta neugodno. Samo mu to nemoj reći prije pregleda.

----------


## pujica

MM je radio briseve i zalio se da bole koma, ali ja mu nisam prije htjela nista rec, a to savjetujem i tebi

----------


## samara4

a joj ja sam mu rekla da to samo lagano štapić provuku malo. Neću mu onda ništa govorit,on se svega boji više nego ja. A sad mi ga je tak žao slati. Najbolje da to što prije obavi.   :Rolling Eyes:  
A šta kad antibiotikom izlječi tu bakteriju,jel onda ponovno rade bris ili je dovoljan spermiogram iz kojeg se vidi jel su leukociti povišeni ili ne?

----------


## bak

je li netko cuo za sirup DUOANSTER? navodno pomaze u ljecenju muske neplodnosti, imate li kakva iskustva sa njim?

----------


## Sandrij2

Hm... ja sam za svašta čula, ali za ovo nikad.

----------


## gejsha

Rezultati kontrolnog ispitivanja „DUOANSTER“

----------


## bak

je li netko imao iskustva sa tim preparatom?

----------


## seam

Prvi put čujem ali ne izgleda loše!

----------

